# NCAA Basketball Thread



## smooth

Hey guys 

The other thread expired, so I figured it was time to start a new one  

Looking forward to this year's basketball season. UNC is ranked a lot higher than I was expecting this season  Not expecting a repeat for a National Championship, but could definitely see them going deep in the Tournament 

Let's get the discussion going


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for starting this smooth. From a Duck fan perspective, I think we're gonna surprise some people this year after our freshman-laden debacle from last year. :up:

Another year older and another year wiser, eh?


----------



## smooth

That's awesome. I hope the Ducks do well this year  Definitely will be cheering for them  (unless they meet up with UNC of course  )


----------



## ekim68

Of course


----------



## smooth

Who's the projected top seed for the Pac 10 this year?


----------



## ekim68

Looks like most are picking Cal right now. You can never look past UCLA or Arizona either. As an aside, this will be the last year for the Ducks at old Mac Court. It's been around for over 80 years...


----------



## smooth

Wow, that's huge. How far away is the new court going to be? Are you going to be able to make any games this year to say farewell to the old court?


----------



## ekim68

Yep, we'll go to a couple of games and I'll take some pics...The new place is on the other side of the campus and it's gonna be huge....Not so much for crowd size, that's only going up a couple of thousand, but place looks like a destination point...


----------



## smooth

Nice  Make sure you post some pics here


----------



## ekim68

Well I feel your pain smooth, but I'm sure you'll get over it...

*Barnes chooses Tar Heels*

Harrison Barnes, the No. 1 prospect in the ESPNU 100, will play college basketball at North Carolina.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/recruiting/basketball/mens/news/story?id=4651146


----------



## OldRS

It has been a long time since I have posted on this site, but here goes. 

Looks like a good year to be a Kansas fan  (Basketball anyway - Football, not so much )


----------



## ekim68

Welcome back OldRS. Kansas should be up there as usual...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Some pictures of our new arena which will be in action next year:

http://mactomatt.net/community/images-of-the-week


----------



## OldRS

Looks like it will be a nice arena :up:. Should be a lot of fun. 

Kansas made a number of updates to Allen Field House, but are still in the same place. I am glad to see them stay there, it has a lot of history and is an impressive place to watch a game.


----------



## ekim68

Are you gonna catch a game or two at Allen Field House this year?


----------



## OldRS

I hope so, but nothing definite yet. Several of my kids are planning to go to the Michigan game (one of them graduated from KU and is now at Michigan Law School - he is still a KU fan). I would like to join them, but I believe tickets are limited.


----------



## ekim68

As I mentioned earlier, this is the last year for the Ducks in Mac Court. It's been there 81 years and I've been going, not to every game, for 31 of those years...It's been a fun ride. Nothing like a live college basketball game... :up:


----------



## OldRS

The thought of a new arena is exciting, but it is always hard to say goodbye to the old one - far too much history and memories. I grew up near Arizona State, graduated from Oregon State (in the glory days of AC Green - yes I am really old) and am now in Big 12 country (have been for over 10 years). I always cheer for Big 12 and PAC 10 teams (well most of them and Oregon is one of the good guys in my book - good luck this year )


----------



## ekim68

Do you remember Charlie Sitton?


----------



## OldRS

The name sounds familiar. I think Charlie Sitton was at OU before I moved back to PAC 10 country (from a very short stay on the east coast) and started attending OSU. 

Do you remember the University of Washington star Detlef Schrempf? It seemed like OSU and UW were always fighting for the top spot in the PAC 10 and AC Green was the star for OSU and Detlef Schrempf was the star for UW. That was in the mid-80s.


----------



## ekim68

Ok you got me started OldRS....I was at an Oregon game back in the early 80's and it was against Washington with Detlef Schrempf and Dennis Brown. Detlef just killed us with his up tempo game. Dennis was an all Pac10 defensive tackle for the Huskies who played basketball, too. We lost that game but watched the beginning of a career for Detlef, who went on to play for the NBA for 15 years...We should enjoy the good days when we can...:up:


----------



## OldRS

I graduated from OSU in 86. I was not able to attend any of the games in person (started our family and was living on a shoe string budget), but enjoyed following and reading about the Beavers (we did not have any Football team to speak of).

I believe AC Green had a very long NBA career (16 seasons) and "played in more consecutive games than any other player in NBA and ABA history (1,192)" [Wikipedia]. I also followed him when he was on the Phoenix Suns (I was never really a Lakers fan).


----------



## ekim68

You graduated in '86? You're not so Old after all..


----------



## OldRS

I helped my wife finish college and spent many years working at different jobs and working my way through college, I am a lot older than it looks. I did not finish college until almost ten years after High School (graduated from HS at 16) I am about to hit the half century mark.


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> Well I feel your pain smooth, but I'm sure you'll get over it...
> 
> *Barnes chooses Tar Heels*
> 
> Harrison Barnes, the No. 1 prospect in the ESPNU 100, will play college basketball at North Carolina.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/recruiting/basketball/mens/news/story?id=4651146


Very happy about that


----------



## OldRS

KU will have an interesting match up tomorrow night. Per ESPN, "KU will play Memphis in an in-name-only rematch of the 2008 national title game. This time the teams will meet up in St. Louis (ESPN, 10 p.m. ET) as part of the Hall of Fame Showcase. One player to keep a particular eye on is Xavier Henry, the freshman who scored 27 points in his debut Friday. He originally signed with Memphis but was let out of his letter of intent when John Calipari bolted for Kentucky"

Henry looked very good on Friday, but he is not the only talented freshman at KU. And you have the Collins-Aldrich tandem to keep some experience on the floor. Should be a good game and an early test for KU. I expect Memphis will come ready to make up for the 2008 loss.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the heads up....I hope they show it in our area. Speaking of Kentucky, they barely pulled it out tonight....Practice, practice, practice.....


----------



## OldRS

I am surprised. All the sports writers are expecting a lot from Kentucky. his must just be a case of not focusing on the game at hand. I expect they will learn from this close call.


----------



## ekim68

OldRS said:


> I helped my wife finish college and spent many years working at different jobs and working my way through college, I am a lot older than it looks. I did not finish college until almost ten years after High School (graduated from HS at 16) I am about to hit the half century mark.


(As an aside, I look younger than I am, but I'm convinced that smiling has that effect..:up: The half century mark is well behind me.. )


----------



## ekim68

Ok OldRS, I checked the TV schedule and I'll be able to watch the Kansas game tonight....:up: (And Duke in an earlier game at 3:00 my time..)


----------



## OldRS

Looks like Duke finished without a problem, but Michigan State is having a tough time against Gonzaga. Still a long way to go. Passing time until the KU game


----------



## ekim68

I've been taking in the Mich. St. game also. I think Gonzaga should make the "All Hair" team list...


----------



## OldRS

I agree, Gonzaga is sporting some interesting hair styles. I also saw that UCLA lost last night. Good news for Oregon


----------



## ekim68

Whoa OldRS, your Jayhawks scratched one out. Memphis just wouldn't go away...Good game...:up:


----------



## OldRS

KU played a good defense, but a very sloppy offense (embarrassing ). 21 turnovers :down:. I was concerned about Memphis. A lot of people did not give them any credit. Memphis had a lot of good reasons to want the win (2008 and a few freshman that jumped from Memphis to KU), so I thought they would come ready. Luckily the KU defense kept them in the lead. Hopefully this will be a good scare that will get KU more focused and not taking any more teams for granted.


----------



## ekim68

The season's early, but already good...:up:


----------



## smooth

Looking to be a really competitive season this year


----------



## smooth

Big game tonight for UNC  Playing Ohio State, so hopefully they can win


----------



## ekim68

Question for Couriant: Is Miss. St. that good, or Indiana that bad?


----------



## ekim68

Well, UNC pulled it off, but if Ohio St. had a couple of minutes more, I wouldn't be so sure..


----------



## smooth

Was a close game  Definitely showed their youth near the end of the game, but a good win 

They have some tough games coming up in December. Michigan State (2) at home, Texas (3) in Dallas, and at Kentucky (5)


----------



## ekim68

They're young, but they have talent. They just have to jel...:up:


----------



## smooth

Definitely  It's weird watching them this year. So many new faces, I have to keep asking who it was that just made a shot


----------



## ekim68

UNC could have quite a battle this evening smooth. Syracuse made Cal look bad. Good luck...:up:


----------



## smooth

They need it  Syracuse is always difficult with that defense. And being in NY is a definite advantage.


----------



## ekim68

Just finished watching the UNC game and holy cow. How good is Syracuse? The Tar Heels' turnovers finally caught up with them...Good thing is, the season's just begun..


----------



## smooth

Yeah, was a tough game. Syracuse has a good defense, and UNC's youth really caught up with them tonight 

But no worries  A different year with a young team that will be getting better over the years  Reminds me a lot of Hansbrough's Sophomore year when Lawson, Ellington, and Ginyard came in.

I think this team has potential to be even better in the years to come, if all the players will stay


----------



## ekim68

Isn't that the truth, smooth? "if all the players will stay"?


----------



## smooth

Yeah, hoping for at least 2 - 3 years from them  A different time nowadays. Not sure if we'll have another 4 year player like Hansbrough for a while


----------



## ekim68

Yep, in a way it reminds me of my trip to the Rose Bowl in 1995 with the Ducks.. It was probably the most special sports event in my life...:up:


----------



## valley

Hey fellas! Just checking in to say hello! I am out of the loop and have no clue whats going on but i'll catch up eventually.  I'm finding that I am still lovin Roy's boys, even though my favorite player has moved on. &#9829;


----------



## ekim68

Hey valley, good to see you...I know life is busy but it's good to see you check in...
Watch out for my Ducks, if we learn how to win on the road......


----------



## smooth

valley said:


> Hey fellas! Just checking in to say hello! I am out of the loop and have no clue whats going on but i'll catch up eventually.  I'm finding that I am still lovin Roy's boys, even though my favorite player has moved on. ♥


They're looking good so far  Had a rough game against Syracuse to lose an early game, but they're young and growing 



ekim said:


> Watch out for my Ducks, if we learn how to win on the road......


They look like they can be a dangerous team this year


----------



## ekim68

*Baylor's Griner becomes seventh woman to dunk*

WACO, Texas - For Baylor freshman sensation Brittney Griner, it was just another dunk. Something she is used to doing.

Except for an audible "Yes!" when she finally slammed one down for the eighth-ranked Lady Bears, the 6-foot-8 Griner was pretty nonchalant when she became only the seventh woman to dunk in a college game with a one-handed slam Tuesday night in a 104-45 victory over Jacksonville State.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/womensbasketball/2009-11-25-griner-dunk_N.htm


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Arizona St. is giving Duke fits right now...Good game....Starting the second half.


----------



## smooth

Big win for the Heels  They stayed tough at the end of the game, and pulled out the win 

Have a tough game at Kentucky this weekend, and then later this month at Dallas against Texas


----------



## ekim68

I saw most of that game smooth....Your young team is looking more mature by the game...:up:


----------



## smooth

Was a good game by them, but could definitely see the evidence of their youth at points in the game. They did good at overcoming those moments though 

They have a real challenge coming up this weekend. Playing at Kentucky. Hopefully they can keep it up like they did against MSU.


----------



## ekim68

Sheesh, why is Kansas playing Alcorn St.?  Smooth will be happy to see that Duke lost to Wisconsin....


----------



## smooth

Wow, didn't see that score.  I always love when Duke loses


----------



## ekim68

As an aside, smooth, I just caught a good part of the Blazer/Pacer game and PsychoT did a pretty good job...:up:


----------



## smooth

He is doing pretty good  I see him having a great career in the NBA. Probably never gonna be a superstar, but will be a good career guy that will give you 100% every play 

I'll be at the UNC game this coming Saturday  Looking forward to see these big guys in person


----------



## smooth

Was at the game last night, and it was really fun  Was an expected blowout, since UNC was playing Presbyterian College. (As a side note, they have the worst name being the "Presbyterian Blue Hose). Just imagine the PA announcer saying "Timeout by the Blue Hose" 

Anyway, the night was not without some heated arguing, but not between players, or a coach and the refs, but with a fan and Roy. Apparently a Presbyterian fan was yelling something bad at one of the UNC players on the bench, and Roy didn't like it.

Here's a video:
http://www.wralsportsfan.com/unc/video/6605651/

Gotta love the way Roy talks about it in the press conference


----------



## ekim68

Looks like a good game on Saturday...:up: Comparison time, eh? 

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/schedules?date=20091219


----------



## smooth

Gonna be a tough one for UNC. They'll be in Dallas Cowboys Stadium against Texas.  Hopefully they can pull it out


----------



## ekim68

*Kentucky beats Drexel to become first college team to reach 2,000 wins*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=293550096


----------



## ekim68

He can fly...


----------



## ekim68

> Responding to allegations that former star O.J. Mayo received improper benefits while in school, the USC basketball team will forgo any postseason play this season, including the Pacific 10 Conference tournament, and forfeit all its victories from 2007-08.
> 
> The self-imposed sanctions, announced this morning, also include a scholarship reduction and the return of money received from the NCAA tournament earned when Mayo was on the team.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/college/basketball/la-sp-usc-basketball4-2010jan04,0,3628718.story


----------



## smooth

Tough loss for UNC last night. Playing at Clemson, and their youth really showed up. 25 turnovers in the game 

Lots of upside with the young guys, but going through a lot of growing pains right now


----------



## ekim68

I hear you smooth. We have a really young team too. Sometimes they look like they can play with anyone, and then there's a game like last Sunday where they were flatter than a pancake...


----------



## smooth

Yeah, it's frustrating to see when you know your team should be beating their opponent. 

It was amazing that with 4 minutes left in the game, UNC finally had more made field goals than turnovers. 26 made field goals to 25 turnovers.

They have another tough game coming up this weekend against Georgia Tech


----------



## ekim68

Looks like there are no undefeated teams left...Kentucky lost to SC...

http://espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=300262579


----------



## smooth

Was very happy to see that, just after UNC beat NC State


----------



## Littlefield

Thank you Obama you are the kiss of death 
Devan Downey was unreal last nite for USC
Had to be one of the best college basketball games I have seen.


----------



## ekim68

Duke beat Florida St. just a while ago and I caught the 2nd half. I think they're just starting to round into form...Looks like tough times ahead, eh smooth?


----------



## smooth

Maybe so. I've been worried about the Duke games coming up, but UNC and Duke have both been really inconsistent this year. I still say it's either team's game, when you factor in the rivalry, and both teams are up and down


----------



## Ciberblade

ekim68 said:


> Looks like there are no undefeated teams left...Kentucky lost to SC...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=300262579


yes, so true...and so sad.


----------



## lotuseclat79

I'm looking forward to March Madness after the SB of course!

-- Tom


----------



## smooth

I'll agree, March Madness should be really good this year  I don't see any team that is the all out favorite to win it all this year. So there should be a lot of good matchups, and a lot of close games


----------



## ekim68

Holy jumping up and down, my Ducks beat UCLA in overtime...:up: Watch out, we're rounding into form...


----------



## smooth

Congrats  Glad to see the Ducks beating UCLA


----------



## ekim68

Thanks smooth. It's been a challenge watching them as of late...As a fan, you have to go through the tough times, too...


----------



## smooth

I hear ya  Been some tough times early in UNC's season this year.


----------



## ekim68

Ok that's two in a row. :up: The Ducks beat USC today and an interesting stat came from the announcers. We have ten sophomores on the team...


----------



## smooth

Nice 

Also, I was glad to see Georgetown beat Duke today


----------



## Littlefield

smooth said:


> Nice
> 
> Also, I was glad to see Georgetown beat Duke today


Obama gave Duke the kiss of death 
How about South Carolina by one over low ranked Georgia


----------



## ekim68

Good games and upsets today. And one I'm watching right now in OT with Gonzaga and USF...:up:

_Baylor nabs first regular-season win against No. 6 Texas in 12 years_

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/mensbasketball/big12/2010-01-30-baylor-texas_N.htm


----------



## ekim68

A few weeks ago I was reading an article about the top four women's basketball teams and there was one undefeated team and the next three had one loss. Guess who that loss was from...

*With win streak at 61, dominant UConn women chasing history*

As Connecticut moves steadily toward another unbeaten season, walloping opponents by almost 40 points a game, it's hard to escape the belief that the rest of the country will be playing for second place when the NCAA Division I women's basketball tournament begins in March.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/womensbasketball/2010-02-02-connecticut-winning_N.htm


----------



## ekim68

I've watched about 20 games this season so far and I've come to the conclusion that college basketball coaches have the best hair cuts in all sports. :up: Just turn on any game and check out how slick they are.. No more Dale Browns, or Bob Knights, or Jud Heathcotes............


----------



## ekim68

As an aside, I watched part of the LSU/Tenn. game tonight and LSU is having a tribute to Pete Maravich who played there in the late 1960's. He holds the all time scoring record of 3,667 points with a 40-plus per game average a season in the three years he played. :up: Compare that with Tyler Hansbrough who averaged over 20 points a game for four years and ended up 800 points short.. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Maravich


----------



## smooth

Definitely an amazing career


----------



## ekim68

So smooth, I was looking at the stats and as I see it, no one in the ACC has an overall losing record....I'm thinking that maybe five teams will make it to the NCAA's this year...


----------



## smooth

Yeah, it's been a very competitive year for the ACC. Unfortunately, UNC hasn't had a good year at all. Their youth and injury trouble has really shown this year.


----------



## ekim68

Watched Kansas beat Texas tonight...Wow, Kansas is deeper than I thought... In the words of 'Boomer', "They could go all the way"..


----------



## smooth

They are definitely a very strong team  I'm looking forward to seeing the different matchups in the NCAA tournament this year


----------



## ekim68

Wow, watching a very good game with Purdue at Mich. St....Purdue has been up by double digits most of the game and now with 4 minutes left, Mich. St. is within 3...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well Purdue took it at the end. What is it with Big-10 teams? Seems like they all beat each other and there's about 7 teams that should be number one...


----------



## Littlefield

Duke and UNC tonite at 9: 00 ESPN


----------



## smooth

Looking forward to the game  Hoping that UNC will show up


----------



## Littlefield

You never know baby ,with a ACC game at Dean Center as Dick Vitale says I am as well good TV .


----------



## smooth

It should definitely be a good game  I can't remember a time when a UNC / Duke game wasn't very competitive


----------



## ekim68

I'm looking forward to it. Gonna have the popcorn ready...:up:


----------



## Littlefield

Yep, good to have an ACC game on tonite . Ya pulling for Duke like Dickie Vitale Ekim


----------



## ekim68

It does look like Dickie likes Duke, eh?  Actually I'm just rooting for the Oregon boy, Singler; we have his brother on the Ducks. I'm hoping to see UNC start picking it up and home court should help...


----------



## smooth

Dick Vitale has always been a Duke fan. I always hate when he commentates the Duke vs. UNC games, because he is really big on Coach K and the Dookies 

Luckily, I think our local station is picking up the game, so I don't have to hear Dicky V. UNC vs. Duke games is the only time I don't like hearing Dick Vitale commentate.


----------



## ekim68

Well it was a very good game until about 4 minutes left. That's where the experience factor, or lack of, showed up for UNC. Caught the second half of the UConn/Syracuse game and that was quite the ending..:up: 
(I thought Dickie V. gave UNC as much praise as he gave Duke, and the retiring of Psycho T's jersey was cool...:up: )


----------



## Littlefield

Better game then I thought and yea our local market has to black out ESPN so I was not able to hear Dickie V . I do like him even though I have always liked UNC back to 4 corner Phil Ford days


----------



## smooth

Great game, but like you said ekim, UNC just couldn't finish the game.  That's been their big problem all year, they can't finish a game out.

Was great to see Hansbrough's jersey retired though


----------



## ekim68

Just watched my Ducks lose another one...This is tough...But, the big problem is that we can't make a basket. For the last 15 games we couldn't throw the ball in the ocean. (sigh..)


----------



## smooth

I hear ya. Same thing with UNC. Play solid defense, but can't buy a basket.

How are the ducks record wise? I don't get a chance to see them play much.


----------



## ekim68

12 and 11 so far and 4 and 7 in the Pac10......A lot of speculation in the local paper about getting rid of the coach. Never mind the fact that he took the team to 2 elite eights in the last 7 years...


----------



## smooth

Yeah, he's done really well with the team overall  Shouldn't be talking about firing the coach over one bad year. Heck, if we went by that logic, UNC would have to be looking a replacement for Roy Williams! (That's not gonna happen  )


----------



## ekim68

Just finished watching the overtime win for Kentucky at Miss. St...:up: It was back and forth the whole game until too many Miss. St. people fouled out. Bad on the fans though, someone threw a bottle at the end...I guess there's a reason that fan stands for fanatic...


----------



## Littlefield

Fear the turtle


----------



## ekim68

Bad day for number 1 and number 2 today. Both Kansas and Kentucky went down today... The double K effect..


----------



## ekim68

And so it begins....:up: March Madness ...

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology

As an aside, I'm going to the last game to be played at McArthur Court by my Ducks tomorrow...It's gonna be cool...The place has been around for almost 90 years....
http://www.goducks.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=500&ATCLID=22185
They move to the new Matt Court next year:
http://mactomatt.net/


----------



## ekim68

A great day for a Duck fan....My wife and I went to the last Pac10 conference game at historic Mac Court today.. Our team won and ended up 15 and 15 for the regular season, which was much better than the 4 and 26 season from last year...And, how do we reward our coach? Fired.....(Even though he took the team to 2 'elite eight' teams in the last 7 years...)


----------



## smooth

Glad to hear that you guys won your last Pac 10 game there


----------



## ekim68

*NCAA Final Four will be CBS' first foray into 3D broadcasting *

Now that you've spent money on high-def TV, here's the latest attempt to prime you to pony up more for The Next Big Thing: CBS will have 3D coverage, in theaters, of the NCAA men's basketball Final Four.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/columnist/hiestand-tv/2010-03-09-final-four-3D_N.htm


----------



## smooth

Wow, that will be interesting to see


----------



## ekim68

Hey, hey...My Ducks won their first round with WSU in the Pac10 tourney....:up: On to tomorrow...


----------



## smooth

Awesome  Congrats


----------



## ekim68

Well the Ducks lost today so the season ends at 16 and 16.....Not bad after last year...Go Ducks next year..


----------



## ekim68

I missed this game today but it sounds like it was top notched...:up: Is the West Virginia coach the same guy who was at Cincinnati a while back?

*Georgetown falls to West Virginia in Big East final*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/03/13/AR2010031302955.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## smooth

Yep, he used to coach Cincinnati  I would really like to see West Virginia go for in the tournament


----------



## ekim68

March Madness Baby......:up:

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/tournament/bracket


----------



## ekim68

As an aside smooth, your team and my team finished with the same record...


----------



## smooth

Not bad  

I was surprised to see UNC made the NIT tournament this year. They play Tuesday night vs. William and Mary. They definitely need to go pretty far in this tournament. Not really caring to win it, but to get some more playing time for all these young guys.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Expert: Bracket seedings irrelevant after Sweet Sixteen round.

*For the average college basketball fan looking for an edge in a March Madness office pool, a University of Illinois expert in statistics and data analysis has some advice on how to pick winners: After the Sweet Sixteen round of play, ignore a team's seeding, which is a statistically insignificant predictor of a team's chances of winning.*

-- Tom


----------



## smooth

lotuseclat79 said:


> Expert: Bracket seedings irrelevant after Sweet Sixteen round.
> 
> *For the average college basketball fan looking for an edge in a March Madness office pool, a University of Illinois expert in statistics and data analysis has some advice on how to pick winners: After the Sweet Sixteen round of play, ignore a team's seeding, which is a statistically insignificant predictor of a team's chances of winning.*
> 
> -- Tom


I could agree with that, especially this year. The teams this year are so close in talent level, that I think it's going to be one of the hardest years to correctly pick the brackets


----------



## valley

its almost time!!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## smooth

valley said:


> its almost time!!!! :up::up::up:


Just about  I'm ready for some March Madness


----------



## [email protected]

i take it we didnt do a TSG bracket game this year?


----------



## smooth

There's still time


----------



## [email protected]

gotta find more people


----------



## ekim68

Okay I got one started. 
http://www.poolhost.com/

Go to March Madness and register. The Pool is TSG Madness. Login name is Icanwin. Pw is Marchmadness..

Good luck..


----------



## smooth

Joined


----------



## [email protected]

IM on it!!


----------



## [email protected]

ugh not working for me.


----------



## [email protected]

im getting an invalid password


----------



## smooth

Did you log in as your username first? I had to log in, then go to "User Tools" --> "Join Private Pool" then do the username and password there.


----------



## [email protected]

alright i made it in! 
I was not using a BIG M for March


----------



## [email protected]

Come on people.. theres only 3 of us who enjoy march madness.. one year we had like 12!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valley

I'm in!


----------



## ekim68

Hey smooth, the pool says your picks are incomplete...


----------



## ekim68

Bumping this up as we have five now..:up:


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> Hey smooth, the pool says your picks are incomplete...


Thanks for the heads up  I fixed them


----------



## smooth

valley said:


> I'm in!


Awesome


----------



## [email protected]

woo hoo  glad you got this going!!


----------



## ekim68

Oh man I'm losing 2 out of 3 games right now...Not a good beginning...


----------



## valley

some insane games today & tonight...so..how bout that Georgetown game?


----------



## ekim68

Yep and I picked them to go a ways...It's already weird...


----------



## smooth

Really exciting first day  I haven't even looked at my picks, so I'm not sure how well I did  But great endings to a lot of games.


----------



## [email protected]

holy crap im doing really bad!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Gpunk!! you made your picks on the wrong marchmadness..silly boy!


----------



## [email protected]

ugh im 8-8.. horrible.. goergetown, vanderbilt and marquetee I had going on to semis! thats another 3 losses in next bracket ive already lost


----------



## smooth

[email protected] said:


> Gpunk!! you made your picks on the wrong marchmadness..silly boy!


Really? That's funny, so I must be winning that group then


----------



## ekim68

Watching the Cal/Louisville game right now. Almost four seconds left on the half time clock and Cal's guard Randal throws the ball in to a team mate who handed right back and Randal dribbled through traffic over the half court and put up a thirty foot shot................Nothing but net.. Cal's lead at halftime is 11 points...


----------



## ekim68

Hey hey....Cal won and the Pac10 is 2 and 0 right now...Go Pac10....


----------



## Littlefield

Wow, the little Wofford Terriers in SC gave Wisconsin a run for their money . 
Clemson lost as I expected


----------



## Littlefield

Damn Obama gave Kansas the kiss of death


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, where did Northern Iowa come from?  Gotta love March...


----------



## ekim68

Holy cow, another nail biter. Mich. St. hit a basket with time running out and beat Maryland...:up: It's raining here so it's a good time to stay indoors and watch some March Madness...


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Holy cow, another nail biter. Mich. St. hit a basket with time running out and beat Maryland...:up: It's raining here so it's a good time to stay indoors and watch some March Madness...


 What a game . Oh well ,Duke is only one left in ACC baby I think they will win tonite then we can watch Pacific Ekim


----------



## ekim68

Well, the Pac10 got one team into the Sweet Sixteen....That's one more than I thought when it started...


----------



## ekim68

The games are just getting better. On to next weekend...:up: I bet smooth is bummed about Duke...


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> The games are just getting better. On to next weekend...:up: I bet smooth is bummed about Duke...


Looks like I'm pulling for Purdue and Baylor next weekend


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Well, the Pac10 got one team into the Sweet Sixteen....That's one more than I thought when it started...


Yep, but I was talking about Pacific you know WW ll on HBO ,was pretty good last nite 
I gotta pull for DUKE


----------



## [email protected]

I think a 5 year old could have made better picks then me


----------



## smooth

It's one of the toughest years to pick, since there are so many teams that are evenly matched.


----------



## ekim68

At least Ohio St. is still in it, ashes...:up: At least for another week...


----------



## [email protected]

lol weve got a good crew. wish the NCAA would change basketball to have to stay 3 years like football to go pro. We have a fantastic recruiting class for next year


----------



## ekim68

Hey smooth, the Tar Heels are still playing, as you well know......:up:

*COL BKB: North Carolina 60, UAB 55*

http://www.upi.com/Sports_News/2010/03/24/COL-BKB-North-Carolina-60-UAB-55/UPI-29341269404806/


----------



## smooth

Definitely  Good tournament for the Heels so far. The young guys are getting more playing time, which is helping them to iron out some of their flaws from this year


----------



## ekim68

More good news for the Tar Heels....:up:



> Sure, North Carolina had a rough year. Taking a team of McDonald's All-Americans to the NIT is no one's idea of fun. But the season's not completely lost. UNC did accomplish one major feat this season -- becoming the second program in NCAA history to reach the 2,000-win plateau. That's something, right?
> 
> Here's another thing: North Carolina has advanced to the Final Four of the NIT after beating UAB Tuesday night, and if UNC wins two more games, they'll do something no college basketball program has ever done before: Win the NCAA and the NIT in consecutive years.


http://espn.go.com/blog/collegebask.../8646/north-carolina-could-still-make-history


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> More good news for the Tar Heels....:up:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/collegebask.../8646/north-carolina-could-still-make-history


Very cool  I didn't realize that has never happened. Hopefully they can make some history this year :up:


----------



## ekim68

Get the popcorn ready...

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/schedule


----------



## smooth

Should be some good games today


----------



## lotuseclat79

A look at the round of 16 in the NCAA tournament.

-- Tom


----------



## smooth

lotuseclat79 said:


> A look at the round of 16 in the NCAA tournament.
> 
> -- Tom


Good read  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ekim68

Good grief, Butler just beat Syracuse to take out my second final four team.. What a crazy year...


----------



## ekim68

Wow, watching the Xavier/Kansas St. game right now and it's going into over time...Great second half....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Wow, a second over time...:up: That kid Holloway is keeping Xavier in the game...


----------



## ekim68

Ok one more WOW, what a game....:up: Kansas St. won but what a game.... I can only hope the final four play this way...


----------



## smooth

With Syracuse out, I'm hoping either Kansas State or West Virginia wins it all


----------



## lotuseclat79

ekim68 said:


> Ok one more WOW, what a game....:up: Kansas St. won but what a game.... I can only hope the final four play this way...


Hi Mike,

Yeah, I stayed up to watch that one - it was great! Don't worry - the final 4 will grant your wish!

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Sorry ashes....Ohio St. looked really tired at the end....On to the Elite Eight...:up:


----------



## ekim68

That Purdue/Duke game last night was as physical as I've seen in some time....Several times it seemed like a hockey game was gonna break out...


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Butler's a giant killer and Kentucky never got it going. Great day for basketball fan...:up: Only one #1 left in the final four...

http://www.upi.com/Sports_News/2010/03/27/COL-BKB-West-Virginia-73-Kentucky-66/UPI-87591269741619/


----------



## [email protected]

Well i have officially won all the games I cant. What a horrible Bracket with surprising good games and upsets this year. Better luck next year!


----------



## ekim68

Well I'm still in it with Duke but I keep forgetting how rough it gets the later it gets...

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/mensbasketball/2010-03-28-duke-baylor_N.htm


----------



## lotuseclat79

I'll be rooting for Butler - can you say Hickory as in Hoosiers?

-- Tom


----------



## smooth

This past weekend I was a Purdue and then a Baylor fan 

This coming weekend, I am a West Virginia and Butler fan


----------



## ekim68

Does anybody here know someone who is going to the finals? 

I don't.....


----------



## [email protected]

yay for even turner and all his awards. Wish he was going to the finals! 

Also really wish he would stay another year!


----------



## smooth

Good win for UNC  Can still make history this year


----------



## ekim68

That's cool smooth...:up: I saw the first half and missed the second...Go Tar Heels....


----------



## smooth

They had a rough night tonight though. Looked like they were going back to old habits, but still looking better


----------



## ekim68

I heard that one of the twins just had surgery...For what?


----------



## smooth

He had it a few weeks ago. Surgery on his hip.

They had a lot of injuries throughout the season. They said that 8 of their players missed a combined over 40 games during the regular season. That, along with the youth, will really hurt a team. But they are looking a lot better in this tournament


----------



## ekim68

Looks like tonight at 4:00 my time the finals of the NIT...:up: (Just got a couple of loads of furniture moved for my daughter so now I can be kicked-back with popcorn for the game...)


----------



## ekim68

Oh well sorry about that smooth. Youngster mistakes today, but they will be interesting to watch next year...:up:


----------



## smooth

Was a rough ending to the game, but I was proud of the young guys to get to the NIT final, especially after going 16-16 this year.  They are looking to be really strong next year, with some more great talent coming in, and the freshman this year being more experienced


----------



## lotuseclat79

Butler did it! What a great defense they had and with the number of turnovers they created for Mich. St. and the foul shots they made - they pulled it out in the last seconds - wow! Izzo should have been called for stepping on the court - if that is a T-foul - he did do it, but the refs missed it near the end of the game before the play where the clock was reset.

-- Tom


----------



## mtzlplex

Hey, How bout them "DOGS"


----------



## ekim68

Duke made it to the finals....And Coach K has made 11 'final fours', one short of Wooden...:up:


----------



## lotuseclat79

Duke certainly looks like it has the advantage on offensive rebounds, etc. But, I don't discount the defensive of Butler to be able to dictate parts of the game and take away some of the advantage, and if all else goes in Butler's favor - foul calls, turn overs, outside shots (and taking good % shots) - well, we will have to wait and see tomorrow night.

-- Tom


----------



## Littlefield

Go Dukies and they will be hard to stop if they shoot 3 pointers like they did last nite


----------



## ekim68

One person's opinion on expanding the field:

*A basketball tournament only the NCAA would love*



> In short, this NCAA Tournament is about as close to a perfect sporting event as happens in the jock pantheon.
> 
> So why is it almost certain that the NCAA will blow up a system that has worked so well for 25 years and completely change the landscape of college basketball?
> 
> The answer -- surprise -- is one word: money. A 65-team NCAA Tournament (the current format) cannot produce as much revenue as a 96-team NCAA Tournament (the likely new format) would, and no one at the NCAA seems to care how the tournament will be affected by expanding, even though expansion will mean more mediocre teams and, in all likelihood, fewer stunning upsets the first week of a watered-down event.
> 
> In short, this is the worst idea anyone has come up with since New Coke. It is also inevitable.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy.../04/05/AR2010040502497.html?hpid=opinionsbox1


----------



## smooth

Great article. I probably wouldn't watch the first round of the NCAA tournament if they add in 32 more teams. Also, we would lose the classic 5 vs. 12 matchups. All in all, a bad move in my opinion.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, the game's closer than I would have thought. Duke's up by one at half time..


----------



## ekim68

A big Wow tonight, what a game...:up: Duke won but a last second shot could have changed that...Wow....

A very athletic and intelligent game....:up: Maybe one of the best, eh?


----------



## alocalseo

What a game... A really good game that goes down to the wire. I was wanting Butler to as a I can't stand Duke... Oh, well, at least it was a great game!


----------



## Littlefield

Great game and good solid play by both .

No way, Coach K goes to the Nets even for 15 million and he is at home at Duke and very happy. Money ain't everything and he has plenty


----------



## ekim68

Wow, the Nets are offering 15 million?  Didn't they learn something from the Pitino experiment?


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Wow, the Nets are offering 15 million?  Didn't they learn something from the Pitino experiment?


Russian billionaire reportedly plans to offer Coach K to coach the Nets.

http://www.northjersey.com/sports/p...eady_to_make_Mike_Krzyzewski_a_big_offer.html
I do not see Coach K doing it .


----------



## ekim68

Russians have billionaires? When did that happen? Will somebody please give me a newspaper?


----------



## lotuseclat79

ekim68 said:


> A big Wow tonight, what a game...:up: Duke won but a last second shot could have changed that...Wow....
> 
> A very athletic and intelligent game....:up: Maybe one of the best, eh?


Yes, a great game, and the take away is:

After regular practice, always practice more - on your half-court last second shots! Like King James!

What I liked most was the grittiness of Butler - well done lads!

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Sport Science: Butler's Last Shot.

*Sport Science examines how close Gordon Hayward's half-court shot was to going in and beating Duke.*

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

It's official on three more teams for the NCAA tourney:

*68-team tournament approved *

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=5148689


----------



## smooth

At least it's not 80  I guess I'm alright with this, but I don't see the need for any more teams.


----------



## ekim68

I don't either. :up: BTW, smooth, did you know that Oregon won the first NCAA tourney?  And, there were only eight teams participating...
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_won_the_first_NCAA_mens_basketball_championship


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> I don't either. :up: BTW, smooth, did you know that Oregon won the first NCAA tourney?  And, there were only eight teams participating...
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_won_the_first_NCAA_mens_basketball_championship


Wow, that's a great stat to have as a team  I remember that the tournament had very few teams in the past. I really hope 68 is as high as they go. I really like having the class 5 vs. 12 matchups in the first round


----------



## ekim68

I posted this in the Memorandum thread also....The greatest coach ever, IMO..

*Legend lost: Former UCLA coach John Wooden, 99, dies*

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/mensbasketball/2010-06-04-john-wooden-obit_N.htm


----------



## smooth

Great write up on a great coach.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ekim68

I think this is a good move. He's got a good program going at MSU....:up:

*Izzo rejects Cavaliers, will stay at MSU*

http://www.upi.com/Sports_News/2010...avaliers-will-stay-at-MSU/UPI-12511276647995/


----------



## smooth

I'll agree with that. He has been a great coach at MSU, no need to leave now


----------



## ekim68

As expected:

Washington Wizards Take Point Guard John Wall With First Pick in NBA Draft


----------



## smooth

He should fit right in with a lot of NBA players. Lot of talent, little humbleness.


----------



## valis

changed title per request.


----------



## smooth

Thanks valis


----------



## valis

no worries.


----------



## ekim68

Time to bump this up a bit... Just got through watching Duke play Michigan State and it looks like the defending champs will defend....Those young guards, little brother Curry and Irving, present a good future for them... Not to mention that Singler and the Plumlee brothers are on the front line... On the other hand, my Ducks are starting the year with a new coach and seven new players because of those that quit from last year....:down: So it's gonna be slow going for a while..
And it looks like the announcer's back in coaching now....
Steve Lavin


----------



## ekim68

I never thought that UCLA's streak of 88 wins in a row could be beat....Until now...

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncw/recap?gameId=303550041

Way to go UCONN....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Stanford beat UConn tonight to end their 90 game winning streak.....:up: And, they were the last team to beat the Lady Huskies back in 2008....

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncw/recap?gameId=303640024


----------



## ekim68

Hold on ....Wow, I just watched number 1 Duke get beat by Florida St..Interesting that Duke is the only ranked ACC team.....Hey smooth, 'sup with UNC?


----------



## smooth

Glad to see that Duke lost tonight  Carolina has a big game tomorrow night against Virginia Tech. 

I think that UNC is getting better and better as the year goes on. Lots of youth, but they seem to be growing each game  Hopefully they'll keep on this trend


----------



## ekim68

Good grief smooth. I just watched the first half of the VT game and UNC looks like it has a long way to go. Didn't they have some twins? I don't recall their names...


----------



## smooth

They lost the twins during the offseason. Came out of nowhere. They picked up Knox in the offseason, and he has been a huge help.

The last couple of games, UNC has looked shaky at times, but they have definitely grown up from last year. They have held strong the last two games and won at the end of the game. Last year, they would have lost both games


----------



## ekim68

Wow thanks for the update, I lost track of the game when I turned on this darned computer...  Do you know where the twins went?


----------



## smooth

I can't remember where they went. It came out of nowhere in the offseason, even surprised Roy Williams. In the interview he said that he was expecting them back at training camp. They were a big loss for us, being two big bodies with a lot of talent.


----------



## ekim68

A new age in our town...:up:

A Knight to celebrate



> Opening night for the $227 million, 12,364-seat "theater of basketball" produced lots of excitement - and that was even before the Ducks held on to upset the University of Southern California Trojans, 68-62.


----------



## Littlefield

Way to go Clemson Tigers coming back from 19 down to beat the Wolfpack tonite  :up:


----------



## ekim68

Is your heart more for the Tigers or the Gamecocks?


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Is your heart more for the Tigers or the Gamecocks?


Tigers when they play Gamecocks


----------



## [email protected]

Im not so sure anyone else has been in to say this.. so...
GO BUCKS!!!!
As the announcer said last night, Im not sure the Lakers could beat them right now.
However we have some hard games coming up away soon... could be the test!


----------



## ekim68

Right on for Ohio St. :up: Too bad Oden turned out to be another Sam Bowie for my Blazers...

BTW, smooth, I found out that the Wear twins have signed with UCLA and are redshirting this year... Great, my Ducks have to play them for the next three years...:down: (Turns out their father is another one of those bothersome parent..)


----------



## ekim68

Just came back from the Duck/Wash St. game at our new Mathew Knight Arena and it was great. (And here I've been bad-mouthing them because of my memories of old Mac Court...) However, the place is very cool and the seats fit, there's 5 times as many bathrooms, there's 3 times more food courts which are serving almost 4-course meals with little umbrellas planted on them, it holds 3,000 more people and there's not a restricted view, which old Mac Court did have and in one game my grandson had to lay on the stair to see a Stanford player slam at the other end of the court, and the Park-in-Ride is a very good improvement over the Football program...............And the Ducks blew them out.....Good noise this night....


----------



## rotarysteve

[email protected] said:


> Im not so sure anyone else has been in to say this.. so...
> GO BUCKS!!!!
> As the announcer said last night, Im not sure the Lakers could beat them right now.
> However we have some hard games coming up away soon... could be the test!


Well, what do ya do............. Go Bucks...........

Early prediction, Duke and OSU.

Wish I saw this thread first, i'd not opened the March Madness.


----------



## ekim68

It's cool rotarysteve, just continue here...We have a few fans....:up: Are you saying Duke and OSU in the final?


----------



## rotarysteve

Yes!!!! I can see it happen..... Though an OSU Fan, there are no weak teams, but have to go with an early prediction of OSU/Duke..... with a weak lean for Duke to win, but it's early yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Ive watched Duke play.. i dont see that...
I mean anyone can have a good night or a bad night... 
shoot who was it a few weeks ago that was unranked and beat both louiville & Nova... thats a good week... 
bad one was how close our michigan game was! WOWSERS HAD ME WORRIED for a second!!!
But tahts just cause it was Michigan. 
and we didnt let them have the game... totally!

I havent picked who goes with us in the final... but.. I dont think its Duke this year... kansas is 2nd now... i cant think who is 3rd.. they got all jumbled last week.


----------



## rotarysteve

I gotta figure Kansas to be the biggest threat to OSU before the final, assuming OSU gets that far. I can possibly see Villanova as the dark-horse from the South and trip up Duke. Syracuse could get into the final of finals. This will be a fun year!!!!!


----------



## ekim68

Actually it is already a fun year...:up: My Ducks beat both Washington teams this last week and we now have a winning record, new coach and all....:up: I watched the St. John/Duke game about a week back and the Red Storm demolished the Demons. And then St. John came to UCLA and got beat....I love college basketball....


----------



## ekim68

The UNC/Duke game is tonight at 6:00 my time....Gonna watch it smooth?


----------



## smooth

You know it  Let's go Heels!


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that was the best game all year that I've seen...What a battle...It is sheer pleasure to watch some of the best athletic basketball players in college....:up: I'm learning more of the Tar Heels now that I've seen a couple of games...Zellers has obviously come into his own, but Barnes, Marshall, and Strickland are becoming familiar names, and again Wow...

But, Duke held on at home and Smith played the game of his life...What a game...:up:


----------



## [email protected]

rotarysteve said:


> I gotta figure Kansas to be the biggest threat to OSU before the final, assuming OSU gets that far. I can possibly see Villanova as the dark-horse from the South and trip up Duke. Syracuse could get into the final of finals. This will be a fun year!!!!!


My sister is a HUGE Nova fan. I will not be sharing your "possible" predictions with her!


----------



## rotarysteve

[email protected] said:


> My sister is a HUGE Nova fan. I will not be sharing your "possible" predictions with her!


LOL..... All guesswork but it's fun.

I'm amazed 1 point last night with nova, syracuse didn't fair too well. Duke did the deal... Looking forward to the finals sooo much!!!! 

Nothing earth shattering tonight tho Connecticut lost rather badly to St Johns.


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> Wow, that was the best game all year that I've seen...What a battle...It is sheer pleasure to watch some of the best athletic basketball players in college....:up: I'm learning more of the Tar Heels now that I've seen a couple of games...Zellers has obviously come into his own, but Barnes, Marshall, and Strickland are becoming familiar names, and again Wow...
> 
> But, Duke held on at home and Smith played the game of his life...What a game...:up:


It was a great game, too bad UNC couldn't win it. March 5th is the rematch in Chapel Hill


----------



## ekim68

Undefeated no more: No. 1 Ohio State falls at Wisconsin

Things are getting tighter....And closer to March...Anyone here starting a pool for the playoffs this year?


----------



## rotarysteve

ekim68 said:


> Undefeated no more: No. 1 Ohio State falls at Wisconsin
> 
> Things are getting tighter....And closer to March...Anyone here starting a pool for the playoffs this year?


Oh, that was horrible , Oh whoa-is-me...... Tho, I do think OSU needed a little humble-ness, I believe Wisconson did it to OSU football this year too. Those rascal's, lol....... 
OSU got hi on the hog with a 15 point lead, then poof. Syracuse and Nova didn't turn out as I was hopin either, hmmmm.
I watched Baylor vs Texas and Baylor did quite well I thought, lost but gave Texas a run for the money.
Oh what a day...

Duke tonight 6:45 pm....


----------



## rotarysteve

Duke is right on track.....


----------



## [email protected]

dang Bucks... only fittings that it was Wisconsin.. the only team in FB to beat us too...


----------



## rotarysteve

[email protected] said:


> dang Bucks... only fittings that it was Wisconsin.. the only team in FB to beat us too...


Agree ....

Kansas currently gettin trounced..... hmmmmm


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, just checked into that game and they are getting trounced.... Could be the shortest 'number one' rating ever...


----------



## ekim68

And then they lost...Must have been home court advantage...


----------



## rotarysteve

Not sure, but think Kansas will keep the #1 spot. 

I gotta wonder if SanDiego State is a little underrated just a tick, maybe they had a lighter load of opposition.


----------



## ekim68

Well in their conference there's definitely a drop off compared to the Big-Twelve-Or-Whatever-It's-Name-Will-Be...:up:


----------



## rotarysteve

ekim68 said:


> Well in their conference there's definitely a drop off compared to the Big-Twelve-Or-Whatever-It's-Name-Will-Be...:up:


Makes sense....


----------



## rotarysteve

Michigan St.... makin me sweat some here................

lookin good for now, but over 5 minutes left.


----------



## rotarysteve

WHEW!!!!!!

Golly Gee........... Michigan State did good.......... But, OSU holds on 71-61

Villanova on the plus side, all is good


----------



## rotarysteve

New night tomorrow.... Gotta go with *Purdue* tomorrow vs Wisconsin.... LOL-go figure....  nuthin personal Wisconsin.....

gotta throw in a plug for Navy!!!

Can Cincinatti knock down Louisville??

Even up but takin Connecticut over Georgetown...

Games to see are Oklahoma St. vs Texas,

The Pittsburgh and then the Duke games should both be sleepers....

Ah too much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

i dont think cincy can knock down louisville...

thres a kid from my home town on michigan states team.. never understood why he went there.. guess he could be a michigan state fan...and knew he had a better chance of playing there. hes a sophmore..got him 17 minutes of playtime time last night. not bad. 

i still cant believe they knocked us down to number 2. crazyness.

Kansas play any other decent teams this year so we can get back up there? I think we still go in for a top seed into march madness!


----------



## rotarysteve

purty sad about Navy..... 

Texas is the game to watch.....texas up 10 points for now.....

Pittsburgh and Duke did the deal, low scores on the Duke game... the wonderment.

Purdue took Wisconson........... shucks... LOL 

Cincinnati by 9 points...

Connecticut done good!!


----------



## smooth

I'll be at the UNC vs. BC game this Saturday  Hopefully UNC will play like they did at Boston College


----------



## rotarysteve

smooth said:


> I'll be at the UNC vs. BC game this Saturday


That would be sooo much fun to be there!!!!

Gotta wonder but tonite, I figure Arizona has it wrapped up.... gotta wonder tho.

Tomorrow, gotta figure Louisville over Connecticut, just dunno, 5 points.

Saturday, gonna go with UNC and it will sure be a test of the blood pressure, just be sure to have along a couple changes of underwear. Also have to go with West Virginia vs Notre Dame...

Games to watch Saturday are Kansas, Texas, Pittsburgh and Arizona....

Sunday, gosh OSU/Purdue........ that'll be tight.


----------



## rotarysteve

ugh, forgot my plug for Navy vs Army Saturday.... Go Navy!!!!


----------



## smooth

It should be a fun game  They have to be focused though. They beat Boston College easily at Boston College this year, so I'm sure they'll be looking revenge. Hopefully UNC will come out swinging from the beginning


----------



## ekim68

Looks to me like UNC is getting better every week...:up:


----------



## rotarysteve

Gosh, 32 points, guess unc did kind of trounce bc... thinkin unc is more on a run too. It should be a tad tighter game tho... still figure unc for the win, 8 points.


----------



## ekim68

Hey how about the younger brother....:up:

Hansbrough, Notre Dame make presence felt in rugged Big East

Digger would be proud...


----------



## rotarysteve

ekim68 said:


> Hey how about the younger brother....:up:
> 
> Hansbrough, Notre Dame make presence felt in rugged Big East
> 
> Digger would be proud...


Nice link, gonna stick with WV, tho......... figuring a very tight game, a little back/forth and WV by a squeeker.... game seems to be at wv. ND coming off a great run with WV on a bad run. Just guessing, but I'll put the game in the mid 60's with WV by 2-3.


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> Looks to me like UNC is getting better every week...:up:


Definitely  They have grown a lot during the season.


----------



## smooth

rotarysteve said:


> Gosh, 32 points, guess unc did kind of trounce bc... thinkin unc is more on a run too. It should be a tad tighter game tho... still figure unc for the win, 8 points.


I think that's a good assessment  Will probably be a closer game this time around


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> Hey how about the younger brother....:up:
> 
> Hansbrough, Notre Dame make presence felt in rugged Big East
> 
> Digger would be proud...


Nice.


----------



## rotarysteve

*Wow*, what a finish to Pittsburgh vs St. Johns, St. Johns takes the game by 1 pt, 60-59 .

Didn't get to see the Villanova game, but they made it by DePaul by two points in overtime 1.:up:

Excitin' afternoon


----------



## ekim68

Yep and a good afternoon with my Ducks beating the rival Beavers by almost 20 points and are now 7-7 in the Pac10..:up:

Looks like your team pulled it out too smooth, although the score looks like it was a pretty defensive game...


----------



## rotarysteve

There I'm thinkin that Strowbridge is gettin' his game now and takin more of a lead!!! :up:

I can't quite figure out WV vs. Notre Dame, 1st half was what I figured, WV got on the bigger roll during the 2nd half..

The UNC vs. BC game was a chore for the last 5 minutes of the game and that was bad enough, but BC took that 3point shot with a couple second's left..... WOW!!!! Ya could of heard me shout at least of a couple miles away when the ball missed and went out-of bounds with 0.3 sec's.

I really really thought Pittsburgh would of won

Texas got bit today toooo.... 

San Diego State did good, and *NAVY WON*, lol.....

Tomorrow I'm just gonna stick with the Daytona 500, tho I can't "Not" watch OSU....


----------



## ekim68

Big 'Wow' today with Ohio St. and Purdue...Home field advantage I expect. Duke won this evening and I'm looking forward to that game on March 5th with UNC. Two teams peaking at the right time....:up: It's starting to get big time fun in college hoops...And when did San Diego St. learn how to play good basketball?


----------



## ekim68

Wow, the UCLA/CAL game is gripping right now....1 point difference with 1 minute left..:up:


----------



## rotarysteve

Kind of worried about OSU right now as I think that their momentum is tanking, I gotta wonder if there is not another lost game for them. Just had a bad feeling about this one today as Purdue still has a chance to take the top spot in the big10.

Heard that it's been a long time since 4 top 5's lost in the same week. Hmmmmmmm 

Duke did very well and they need to, I am looking to see Duke in the final match-up... w/osu.
I looked at March 5th, and it is a all day watch basketball thing for me. Of course a bunch of good games yet to go.
I really think that SanDiego State is underrated, tho last year they fell to Tennessee in round 1, but Tenn was on a roll to be sure, San Diego should at least make the semi's this year, they lead in the mountain west a tick over BYU.

Just dunno, lots of fun...


----------



## rotarysteve

ekim68 said:


> Wow, the UCLA/CAL game is gripping right now....1 point difference with 1 minute left..:up:


oh i can't find it on the tv, 68-68 in OT I see....


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> Looks like your team pulled it out too smooth, although the score looks like it was a pretty defensive game...


I was at the game, and I'm just getting my voice back today  Was a very close game, but glad UNC could hold them off in the end


----------



## [email protected]

eh.. osu didnt play much defense.. they didnt deserve that game..
however they have 3 out of the last 4 Big ten games at home. We got this  

havent seent eh polls. Do I want to?

CBS sports put us back at 1.... with Kansas losing.. wasnt sure what the AP thought...


----------



## [email protected]

found this after i left. 

Even with loss to Purdue, Ohio State still checks in at No. 2 in the AP, and No. 3 in the USA Today/ESPN college basketball polls.


----------



## rotarysteve

Oh my, watching the end of Syracuse vs Villanova.... 34.3 secs left.. Syracuse by 3 for now....


----------



## rotarysteve

Wow, exciting ending...... Syracuse got the win.

Kansas up next on espn..... Gotta figure Kansas for the win, but I can hope for Okla St,


----------



## rotarysteve

So far great game with both hitting their shots..... Only 3 minutes passed tho..... exciting game


----------



## rotarysteve

ugh, channel check time now..... might watch Kansas for a while, gotta be a good movie on now.... LOL


----------



## rotarysteve

Here is the latest, hope it is up to date.....


----------



## ekim68

Interesting, the polls that don't have Duke at #1, have them at #6....A bit of disparity I would think...


----------



## rotarysteve

Here's a pretty cool link.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratings_Percentage_Index

The RPI seems to be a valid measure, but it is all statistical and not a measure of the current momentum.


----------



## rotarysteve

Eh, early shot, but San Diego State, the ultimate champs?????

I just like them!!!!


----------



## rotarysteve

My, checked tomorrows games, and lots of top/tough games, the wonderment.....


----------



## ekim68

Finally got to watch a good part of the Ohio St. game and a couple of players stand out...Lighty and Sullinger are the real deals...:up:


----------



## rotarysteve

It was a good game, OSU played pretty clean, the turnovers hurt IL


----------



## rotarysteve

Kind of a non-event day in bball.... Connecticut lost tho, hmmmm..... Would liked to see WV do better, will see what happens with Arizona as that ought to be a decent game.

A gang of great games coming up Saturday.... wow.... 

The game to watch is San Diego/BYU I think San Diego State will pull it through by a hair.....

Other exciting games Saturday, i'm taking Duke, Kansas, SDSU, Tx, ND, UCLA, Georgetown, FL, Nova eh


----------



## ekim68

NCAA places California's men's basketball on probation



> BERKELEY, Calif. (AP) - The NCAA placed the California men's basketball program on two years probation Friday for making more than 300 impermissible recruiting phone calls.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, good game right now with Duke and Virginia Tech. :up:

A question for y'all......How many TV time-outs are there per half?


----------



## ekim68

And Virginia Tech. won... What do you say about that smooth? :up:


----------



## rotarysteve

Today I figured I wouldn't try to predict anything, just gonna probably wait until it's time to fill out the brackets, bizzare day yesterday, biggest heartbreak was san diego . 

How bizzare with pittsburgh today, wow!!!!


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> And Virginia Tech. won... What do you say about that smooth? :up:


Love it  With UNC winning last night, if both teams win their next game, the March 5 rematch of UNC vs Duke in Chapel Hill will decide the ACC regular season champs


----------



## [email protected]

Just heard " We are number 1" in the coaches poll  woo hoo.. movin on up


----------



## ekim68

Well it's that time again... I've started a new pool and the selection date is March 13th...
http://www.poolhost.com/
Registration is free and the Pool Name is--ItsTimeAgain
Login Name is--WinBaby
Password is--Notmyfault


----------



## rotarysteve

definately signed up....... 

osu vs penn st now gosh.... I'm sweating now, but that's the jalepeno cheeto's, lol


----------



## rotarysteve

Not that I am overly disappointed, but I thought Penn State would of done better than this..... hmmm kind of a sleeper....

San Diego State seems on track..... Where on earth are they on me tv????


----------



## lotuseclat79

March Madness: Statisticians quantify entry biases (w/Video).



> *By examining historical data, statisticians in the College of Science at Virginia Tech have quantified biases that play a role in granting Division I at-large basketball teams inclusion in the NCAA March Madness Tournament.*
> 
> Assistant professors Leanna House and Scotland Leman found that in addition to the standard Ratings Percentage Index (RPI) used by the 10-member selection committee, biases such as the team's marquee and the strength of its schedule are also factors.
> 
> "We wanted to quantify how much bias there is for bubble teams," Leman said. So-named "bubble teams" are those that do not have an automatic bid but are still considered potential teams to be invited to the tournament. Usually bout 30 teams fall into this category.
> 
> One bias for bubble teams, House and Leman found, was consideration of the marquee (or pedigree) of the team. For instance, a team that historically has an outstanding record and is usually included in the tournament has that fact in its favor.
> 
> "Having a rich history of a spot in the tournament will 'break the tie,'" House said.


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Wow just got through watching the UNC/FSU game and a 'hockey game' broke out several times... Good game though and it looks like the playoffs already...:up:


----------



## rotarysteve

Currently watching Texas A&M vs Kansas.... Tho I think OSU will get top seed, still would like KS to drop this one, gotta wonder if Pittsburgh will drop this one not to mention BYU this eve...........


----------



## rotarysteve

lotuseclat79 said:


> March Madness: Statisticians quantify entry biases (w/Video).
> 
> -- Tom


a good read,

Thank You Tom


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> Wow just got through watching the UNC/FSU game and a 'hockey game' broke out several times... Good game though and it looks like the playoffs already...:up:


Was a great ending. What a shot by Harrison Barnes to end the game


----------



## ekim68

smooth said:


> Was a great ending. What a shot by Harrison Barnes to end the game


Classic...:up:


----------



## lotuseclat79

What now of BYU - will they make the grade for the NCAA tournament? Their best player kicked off team for violating school rules (no sex before marriage - i.e. it was with his girlfriend)! Are they nuts?

-- Tom


----------



## rotarysteve

That rates a WOW!!! On BYU..........

Sure sets a standard for BYU and have to really admire/respect the resolve that BYU is showing with only a couple weeks left. I think BYU will still make it to the tourney's.


----------



## rotarysteve

I joined the Hooters Fox Bracket Challenge for my annual chance for a million bucks.......... It is accessible via msn.com sports and or

http://msn.foxsports.com/fantasy/collegebasketball/tourney/?nicmp=BC11&nichn=FSROS&niseg=42050HTML

No telling if that link will work, but you get 3 chances/brackets to fill out..... I got a heavy traffic error so their site is really busy right now. I did set up a private group named techguys with password mattcutts, but I can't seem to find it to get my 3 guesses into it. Same ol' dumb stuff with FOX Sports........ Ah Well............


----------



## rotarysteve

Got Fox to fix one issue with their site, I'm so suprised they responded.......... I'm after them for a couple other issues but it must be too much for them........ Gosh.......... I'll give it a day I guess. Go bucks................


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Well it's that time again... I've started a new pool and the selection date is March 13th...
> http://www.poolhost.com/
> Registration is free and the Pool Name is--ItsTimeAgain
> Login Name is--WinBaby
> Password is--Notmyfault


bump


----------



## ekim68

Just finished watching the UNC/Duke game and I have to say a constant sound from the game was "Clank"...

That's the sound of Duke shooting the ball from long range...


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Just finished watching the UNC/Duke game and I have to say a constant sound from the game was "Clank"...
> 
> That's the sound of Duke shooting the ball from long range...


I saw it as well and Franklin Street is a flowin I bet ,Tar Heels spanked the Dukies


----------



## smooth

HOW BOUT THEM HEELS?! ACC Champs, beating Duke on Senior night. Awesome way to end the regular season


----------



## ekim68

Franklin Street?


----------



## smooth

Living room at my house  As much as I'd like to be at Franklin Street now, it's nice to celebrate at home


----------



## ekim68

Well you can tell the Ducks aren't at the highest level, yet...We don't have a street for celebrating, yet..


----------



## smooth

It'll come  I'll be pulling for the ducks in the Pac 10 tourney


----------



## rotarysteve

Golly Gee, OSU set a record 

Here is what I found, and knock on wood 

*No. 1 Ohio State hit an NCAA record 93-percent of its 3-pointers on Sunday against No. 10 Wisconsin, leading to a 93-65 victory.*


----------



## lotuseclat79

Real March Madness is relying on seedings to determine Final 4.



> *Think picking all the top-seeded teams as the Final Four in your March Madness bracket is your best bet for winning the office pool? Think again.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois undergraduate students Ammar Rizwan (left) and Emon Dai developed the BracketOdds website to help March Madness fans determine the relative probability of their chosen team combinations appearing in the final rounds of the NCAA men's basketball tournament. Credit: L. Brian Stauffer


Related website: 2011 NCAA Tournament Bracket Odds. Our 2011 NCAA tournament coverage is based on Bracketography's projected bracket. Get free predictions and matchup reports (Link to free predicions and matchup reports at related website - i.e. click the link!)

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Well my Ducks won their first game of the Pac10 tourney last night. :up: But there's no rest for the weary because they play UCLA tonight...

Ducks Top ASU, Advance to Face UCLA


----------



## ekim68

Woo hoo....The Ducks are up by 14 points at half time against UCLA....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Holy-Jumpin'-Up-And-Down-Martha....:up: The Ducks beat UCLA by 17 points and live to see another game...

And they're now at 500 again, not bad for a team that was picked to win 4 games this year....:up:


----------



## smooth

Congrats to the Ducks  Glad to see them beat UCLA


----------



## smooth

Just about had a heart attack during that game. What a finish, great win for UNC


----------



## lotuseclat79

The physics of bank shots.



> *The basketball is in your hands. The score is tied and there are only a few seconds left on the clock. You have the ball about 10 feet away from the basket on the right side of the court, just outside the free-throw lane. It's decision time: Is it best to try a direct shot to win the game on a swish? Or do you use the backboard and bank home the winning basket?
> 
> Time's up; the buzzer sounds. Were you a hero or a goat?
> 
> New research by engineers at North Carolina State University show that you had a better chance of scoring that particular game-winning bucket with a bank shot than with a direct shot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure 8 shows the (a) success rate of bank shots, (b) success rates of direct shots, and (c) difference of probability of success of bank shots and direct shots. Angled shots are better suited for bank shots, while straight-on shots from further than 12 feet are better suited for direct shots. Credit: Larry Silverberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure 9 shows the optimal aim points (black) and points where the simulated shots hit the backboard (green). Figure 10 shows the aim line (dotted line) that can be crossed with the aim points to find the optimal aim point for a bank shot. Credit: Larry Silverberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This figure shows how to use the vertical axis behind the basket crossed with the aim line to shoot a successful bank shot. Credit: Larry Silverberg


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Alas, my Ducks finally got wore out. But I'm proud of them for winning 16 games this season when it was predicted that they would win 4. Go Ducks....:up:


----------



## smooth

What a game! Harrison Barnes setting a Freshman record for points in the ACC Tournament. I don't know if my heart can keep taking these crazy comebacks.


----------



## ekim68

Looks like UNC and Duke are gonna play for the third time this season...


----------



## smooth

Should be a great game to watch


----------



## ekim68

Boy it's wearing me out watching these guys play every day...


----------



## Littlefield

UNC will win


----------



## ekim68

Where's the final at?


----------



## lotuseclat79

Wow, the Washington win over Arizona - down to the last shot/second in the first and only 5 minute overtime! Now, that was a great game to watch last night.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Ratings Madness.



> *Why the RPI is a lousy way to pick teams for the NCAA Tournament.*


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Littlefield said:


> UNC will win


Umm........No.......But the game was much better than the score indicated. You know it's a hard fought game if they have to take 3 to 4 minutes to clean blood off the court...


----------



## smooth

Was a tough game to watch, but I'm proud of UNC. Won the ACC Regular season championship, got to the ACC Tournament Championship game, and are a 2 seed in the big dance  Great year in my book


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Well it's that time again... I've started a new pool and the selection date is March 13th...
> http://www.poolhost.com/
> Registration is free and the Pool Name is--ItsTimeAgain
> Login Name is--WinBaby
> Password is--Notmyfault


Last bump for all who are interested..


----------



## rotarysteve

Ekim, I'm in.... still working on my draft for the east........... gosh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ekim68

:up:


----------



## rotarysteve

I think I have my dream picks.... LOL...

I'm using the same choice in the Hooters Million Dollar Challenge...... Plus a little reality...


----------



## ekim68

rotarysteve said:


> Plus a little reality...


Oh yeah?  (I use the dart on the target method.. )


----------



## rotarysteve

ekim68 said:


> Oh yeah?  (I use the dart on the target method.. )


Shucks, my secret is out, LOL 

My reality choice's are different from my poolhost guess's as I get two more chances out of 3 on Hooters....... This is gonna sure be fun!!!! Hope more folks will tune into the Poolhost.....


----------



## [email protected]

Well hopefully none os OSUS basketball players have sold anything lately and we get to keep this season. Great job boys!! Bring it all home!


----------



## lotuseclat79

Here is something else you might want to filter into your choices: Universal law of basketball: Duke professor's theory unites physics, engineering, and March Madness.



> *Many of the top-ranked teams competing in the 2011 NCAA Division I men's basketball championship tournament look familiar.*


-- Tom


----------



## [email protected]

I picked OSU & Kansas... in the final

Osu winning 65-58 and in the other one took OSU 72- 63 so somewhere in there 

Go BUCKS!!!


----------



## rotarysteve

Wow, I'm close to your pick, I have OSU 68 vs Kansas 63.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, some good games today. I almost forgot about the speed and athleticism come tournament time...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Geez, thanks a lot Louisville.. I had them going at least two rounds...


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, close game...But at least one Pac10 team moves on...:up: 

UCLA wins


----------



## rotarysteve

Michigan sure came on strong during the second half, it was close. Good win for UCLA


----------



## lotuseclat79

March Madness odds tough for top seeds.



> *Bracket fanatics beware: University at Buffalo researcher Alex Nikolaev, an expert in statistical analysis, has found the odds do not favor NCAA basketball teams seeded No. 1 in the big tournament -- at least not taken as a group.*


Based on the odds - pick your top 2 number one seeds first (as 2 of the top 1 seeds occurs once every 3 years).

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Only one Pac10 team left going to the Sweet Sixteen.... (Truth be known; I didn't even think one would make it.. )

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=310790251


----------



## ekim68

Methinks Ashley and Steve are celebrating tonight....:up:

George Mason is routed by Ohio State in the NCAA tournament


----------



## Coastal

Yes UNC spanked DUKE...


----------



## ekim68

Nope, it was the Huskies that UNC spanked...


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Nope, it was the Huskies that UNC spanked...


But we may see UNC spanking Duke yet as they are in the same brackets


----------



## wacor

That Butler vs Pitt game had one of the craziest last 2.2 seconds in a game I have ever seen.

What were those guys thinking. The Pitt player had a one in a thousand chance of making a shot from where he got fouled. And the Pitt player who fouled on the rebound was not coached well. Those Pitt players should have been no where near the basket. The only way they lose is to do what they did and commit a dumb foul. The coach will be having nightmares over that one.


----------



## valis

wacor said:


> That Butler vs Pitt game had one of the craziest last 2.2 seconds in a game I have ever seen.
> 
> What were those guys thinking. The Pitt player had a one in a thousand chance of making a shot from where he got fouled. And the Pitt player who fouled on the rebound was not coached well. Those Pitt players should have been no where near the basket. The only way they lose is to do what they did and commit a dumb foul. The coach will be having nightmares over that one.


Yup. I don't even follow hoops, puts me to sleep (but for some intangible reason I printed out my first bracket since the Laettner shot) and even I know that there was no way in Hades that kid was going to sink that shot.

then again, I was pretty dang sure Laettner wasn't going to make his as well. Seem to recall I lost a fair chunk o' change on that one.


----------



## wacor

The Butler kid had a decent angle where he did not have to foul. It was not like one of lame lean into fouls where the offense gets away with it. The kind of fouls drive me crazy. I hate them. That at the lack of consistency on calls when a kid drives the lane. Half of em should be charging.


----------



## rotarysteve

ekim68 said:


> Methinks Ashley and Steve are celebrating tonight....:up:
> 
> George Mason is routed by Ohio State in the NCAA tournament


The first minute of this game sure gave me pause to think....

Though, OSU was focused as they did some things just too bizarre....


----------



## ekim68

Well, we saw this coming...

Tennessee fires Bruce Pearl


----------



## ekim68

Cool.... The Ducks' season continues..:up:

The Ducks reach the CBI semifinals thanks to a supportive home crowd and a missed free throw


----------



## ekim68

Holy-Jumpin-up-and-down-Martha... :up: The Duck season continues yet again.... Going to the finals of the CBI.. I know lesser tournament and all, but we could end up with a 20-win season....:up:

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=310822483


----------



## [email protected]

Yah know i dont watch any womens basketball..really this is the first year in a LONG time ives even watched the guys... but congrats to both OSU teams making the sweet 16


----------



## ekim68

Boy the more the tournament goes along, the rougher it gets. Is it me or does it seem like lots more elbows flying? 

But it looks like UConn and Florida are in the Elite Eight now...


----------



## ekim68

Well my North Carolina friend is gonna be happy. Duke lost to Arizona and there goes one of my final four entries...

Oh well, at least it was a Pac10 team that beat 'em....


----------



## smooth

Great weekend so far. Duke loses in the sweet 16, and UNC goes on to the Elite 8 

Ash, might be seeing a UNC vs. OSU matchup.


----------



## ekim68

I saw the UNC game smooth and they look like the real deal. Every time Marquette sloughed off or threw a lazy pass, the Tar Heels capitalized... And it looks like Kentucky is giving OSU a hard time right now...


----------



## smooth

They had a very good game tonight. They'll need to play like that on Sunday to get by whichever team wins.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, sorry Ashley and Steve....Kentucky pulled it out..


----------



## rotarysteve

Aww..... 

LOL, it was a great game though!!! Well, there is next year......


----------



## ekim68

There they go again.... Butler beat Florida....:up:

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=310850057


----------



## Coastal

Go Tarheels.


----------



## lotuseclat79

In today's games: the Kansas jayhawks I expect will roll over VCU (who certainly proved that they belonged in the tournament all along instead of having to play-in the first round), and I haven't a clue about the Kentucky vs UNC game - either could win, and I suspect it will be close. UNC would appear to have the advantage based on the point spread of their wins so far, but the intangibles will make this a close game.

Sentimentally, I would root for Butler at this point (underdog principle), but sentiment fades when looking at the team results (winning point spreads) in terms of close vs not-even-close scores: Kansas: 53; Butler: 13; UConn: 49: VCU: 37; Kentucky: 12; UNC: 36 are the cumulative spreads of each teams wins thus far (not including VCU's playin), and both Kentucky and UNC have one less game's winning point spread than the others, as do Kansas and VCU. Also note that the strength of the competition played by these teams is not factored in like they factor to choose all the teams for the tournament - just the winning point spread cumulative results so far.

I'm still gonna root for Butler next weekend as I like their fiestiness! They play great team ball, but I think Kansas will be more than a match for them. Regarding the National Semifinals next weekend, I give UConn the edge over either Kentucky or UNC, and predict Kansas will play UConn in the final, and win the championship.

I could be wrong, but that is what the winning point spreads are whispering into my ear!

-- Tom


----------



## Littlefield

Still think Kansas will win  I think UNC will beat Kentucky today


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I bet a lot of people are losing in their pools right now. Not one #1 or #2 seed made it to the final four.


----------



## Littlefield

I do not see Butler beating VCU


----------



## wacor

Littlefield said:


> I do not see Butler beating VCU


yeah but who ever though VCU would win today

Been a crazy tournament that is for sure

I bet Vegas must have its stomach churning


----------



## Littlefield

wacor said:


> yeah but who ever though VCU would win today
> 
> Been a crazy tournament that is for sure
> 
> I bet Vegas must have its stomach churning


Ain't that the truth but I do not see how Butler stops those 3 's


----------



## lotuseclat79

Kentucky beat UNC with great perimeter 3-point shooting. If that breaks down in the UConn matchup next weekend, then UConn will win.

Kansas obviously did not bring their usual game to the VCU contest, and paid for it. My bad, I ignored the VCU games and came up sort on my prediction.

VCU vs Butler - Bulldogs vs Rams - should be a great game. Two very hungry teams for sure.

-- Tom


----------



## wacor

I would bet on Butler

They have the experience of last year to feed off of 

Plus they just find a way to win

And I never was a believer in teams that lived by the jump shot. You have to be pretty hot for too many games in a row. Muight work for winning a conference but not suited of the tournament IMO where one mediocre night and you are done.

If I was gonna a bet it would be for UCONN winning it all. They have the best player in the tournament IMO


----------



## ekim68

The problem is living by the jump shot can go both ways. Look at the percentages of the shots on both teams. But it is nice to have a good front line when the jump shooters miss....


----------



## wacor

true and that is why on any given day even the best teams can be beat

but if you have to rely on that for several games in a row the odds are one day you will cool off enough you will lose


----------



## Littlefield

wacor said:


> I would bet on Butler
> 
> They have the experience of last year to feed off of
> 
> Plus they just find a way to win
> 
> And I never was a believer in teams that lived by the jump shot. You have to be pretty hot for too many games in a row. Muight work for winning a conference but not suited of the tournament IMO where one mediocre night and you are done.
> 
> If I was gonna a bet it would be for UCONN winning it all. They have the best player in the tournament IMO


Still say VCU will beat Butler and I think Big Blue will beat Conn


----------



## rotarysteve

VCU all the way.........................


----------



## ekim68

Go Butler....:up:

Cinderella to the final dance last year, go for it...


----------



## ekim68

Las Vegas sportsbook took $10 bet on VCU at 5,000 to 1



> Should the Rams win two more games and cut down the nets in Houston, this particular fan will cash in a ticket worth $50,000.


----------



## ekim68

Hey hey, just got back from the Duck game and they won. Oregon has a 20-game winning season...:up: I'm a proud fan..

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=310892483


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Las Vegas sportsbook took $10 bet on VCU at 5,000 to 1


I 'd like to see Big Blue win it all but that would be funny as hell if they had to pay out that amount for that bet


----------



## ekim68

I agree, remember George Mason U a couple of years ago?


----------



## ekim68

Woo hoo.....:up: Just got back from the final game in the CBI tournament and the Ducks won in the last two seconds...:up:
A couple of observations: I never thought that Oregon would be playing later in the season than UNC or Duke.. And guess who won the CBI last year? VCU who is currently in the final four....


----------



## ekim68

And then there were two. Butler to meet UConn in the finals on Monday....Kentucky made it a game in the second half but just ran out of time....

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/scoreboard


----------



## Coastal

Duke & UNC out so maybe UCONN wins it all on Monday


----------



## wacor

I hope Butler wins

It will not be a fluke

and will be a big boost to teams like them

I think a lower level team in this new crappy NCAA basketball might have a chance to be relevant when the punks at the big teams leave after their first or second year.

and yeah I think they are punks when they leave so early.


----------



## ekim68

Come on, what do you really think?


----------



## ekim68

What an ugly first half of the big game. Butler is ahead 22-19...If you like defense, this is your kind of game...


----------



## ekim68

UConn won.....It was the worst final game I've ever watched....Both teams were bad and didn't know how to shoot the ball in the basket....But the least worst team won...


----------



## [email protected]

ugh.. so much for having long shots in the final game and bringing a show.. blec.


----------



## wacor

ekim68 said:


> What an ugly first half of the big game. Butler is ahead 22-19...If you like defense, this is your kind of game...


I think it was more about having a horrid offense and kids not being able to make a basket rather than a lock down defense.

You are right about it being a lousy game


----------



## rotarysteve

Got's to wonder if this set-up is all wrong........... March Madness................

Tho, tis what it is.............


----------



## ekim68

Wow, fantastic game between Duke and Kansas just now....Reminds me of March Madness....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Another great game today, (the best I've seen in this young season, between Kentucky and Indiana. Indiana led most of the game until the last minute when Kentucky took the lead. Behind by two points with time running out the Indiana player hit a three-pointer to win the game and the crowd went wild....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Another memorable day in college hoops.....My Ducks beat UCLA, Number one Syracuse lost, and Florida St. beat Duke at Duke....  Good day to be a fan.....


----------



## ekim68

Wow oh wow.....Just watched the Duke/UNC game and what a game.....Last shot was the winner with time running out....My condolences to my friend, smooth, but it was a FANtastic game.... These two teams always seem to have some of the best college players.....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Another Big Wow.....The Purdue/Kansas game just ended and it was one of the best games I've seen in a long time...:up: :up:


----------



## ekim68

Top basketball teams could face March Madness ban



> (Reuters) - As college basketball's March Madness rolls on, the NCAA is on the verge of banning a perennial contender from next year's championship tournament because of poor performance - not on the court, but in the classroom.
> 
> The University of Connecticut men's basketball team - last year's national champions - has announced that it cannot meet the new, higher standards for academic performance that the National Collegiate Athletic Association enacted last fall.
> 
> A dozen other teams - including Syracuse, this year's top seed, Ohio University and Florida State - are at risk of failing to meet the standard, according to a study released this month by the University of Central Florida's Institute for Diversity and Ethics in Sports.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, both final four games were fantastic...:up: Kentucky and Kansas in the finals....:up: Well deserved by both...


----------



## valis

and with ku/kan in the final, I win the office pool.......w00t, I daresay.


----------



## ekim68

Just finished the Women's Final Four and Notre Dame and Baylor are in the finals....I was rooting for Stanford, Pac12 ya know, but the better team won.....:up: Both games were very physical and I expect to see the same in the Final....


----------



## ekim68

Geez, it's half time in the Men's Final and Kentucky looks like Men above Boys....Boy Howdy....Kansas had better wake up in the second half....


----------



## ekim68

Didn't know where to put this, but it is a long but very good read on inequality of men/women coaching in the college ranks:

The Glass Wall


----------



## ekim68

Geez, one or two and out....

UK's starting five opts for draft



> LEXINGTON, Ky. -- Kentucky's starting lineup of three freshmen and two sophomores did most everything together. Now, they will go their separate ways in the NBA.
> 
> Freshmen Anthony Davis, Michael Kidd-Gilchrist and Marquis Teague, and sophomores Terrence Jones and Doron Lamb declared for the draft in a nationally televised news conference Tuesday night.


----------



## [email protected]

eh next year i dont think we will see final 4... year after.. maybe


----------



## ekim68

A legend retires....Good luck Pat....:up:

Pat Summitt era ending for Tennessee women's basketball



> Pat Summitt, who has more wins than any basketball coach in NCAA history, is stepping down after 38 seasons at the University of Tennessee as she continues her battle with early onset dementia.
> 
> Summitt, 59, who has 1,098 wins and a record eight NCAA championships, will remain head coach emeritus.


----------



## ekim68

Nothing like success to keep them coming....

Harrison twins choose Kentucky



> The two biggest pieces of basketball recruiting news this year happened at the same time. Twins Andrew and Aaron Harrison of Richmond (Texas) Travis High committed to Kentucky on Thursday.
> 
> The Harrisons chose the Wildcats over Maryland and SMU.
> 
> "We liked coach (John) Calipari's fire to win and we want to win a national championship," Andrew said.
> 
> Added Aaron: "Also, Coach Calipari did not guarantee anything and we liked that."
> 
> The significance of the commitments centers around the fact that these are the highest-rated basketball twins ever to come out of high school. Andrew is the top point guard and No. 2 overall prospect in the ESPN 100, while Aaron is the No. 4 overall player and top-rated shooting guard in the country.


----------



## [email protected]

Lets go Bucks!


----------



## ekim68

Go Ducks...:up:


----------



## [email protected]

humm i didnt see that Louisville had lost...


----------



## ekim68

I watched this game today and a Big Wow.....Good stuff so early in the season....:up:

Butler upsets No. 1 Indiana on Alex Barlow's late jumper in OT


----------



## ekim68

Ahem....

E.J. Singler, Oregon hand No. 4 Arizona its first loss


----------



## [email protected]

woooooooohoooooo always a good day when you can hand that team up north a big L even better when its their FIRST loss of the year


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the geography lesson Ashley, I did not know they were to the North of you.... But this, and I wonder how many times Numero Uno will change for the rest of the season...

Louisville, Indiana 1-2 in poll


----------



## [email protected]

its Tuesday 12:05 and _ichigan still sucks  hehehehehehehe 

My BIL is a Louisville fan, hes excited  for a minute. said they play notre dame and wasnt sure they could hold them off. ive not seen the schedule.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, seems like every time a team reaches number one this year, "cablamm"....Not so....

No. 25 Miami stuns No. 1 Duke in historic blowout


----------



## [email protected]

It was fun to watch Miami beat Duke!


----------



## ekim68

Woo hoo! Best start by the Ducks in the league since 1926.......:up: 

No. 16 Oregon 81, Washington 76


----------



## [email protected]

boy oh boy Louisville had a slow start last night.... they better turn it up!!! 

but on a better note.... Lets Go Bucks!!


----------



## Couriant

How about them Hoosiers?  Finally beat both Michigan teams in 1 season...


----------



## [email protected]

i thought they were gonna come back and grab it... i didnt figure indiana was gonna keep that number uno spot.. but they held out


----------



## ekim68

Uh oh, the mark of *Loss* is upon them....

Gonzaga tops in AP poll for 1st time


----------



## ekim68

Watched the Duck/UNC game last night and can almost only say one thing: I wish my team had scorers like Duke.... Wow!


----------



## Couriant

I hope you saw the thrilling Indiana/Michigan game! The ending was incredible, as well as we became Big 10 Champs!


----------



## ekim68

Well I missed that one but Congrats to your team Couriant....:up: They've had a good year and the Madness is almost here...


----------



## Couriant

Thanks  it's been a great year, hopefully they can cap it off by winning the Championship


----------



## ekim68

Go Ducks!!! :up:

Oregon beats Utah, 64-45, in Pac-12 semifinals



> Ducks set to face UCLA in the conference final tonight.


----------



## ekim68

And Go Ducks again....

Ducks win the Pac-12 Tournament

Bring on March Madness....:up:


----------



## Couriant

Grr lost to wisconsin... not good... hopefully that will spur a fight for the MM final


----------



## ekim68

My Grandson started a March Madness tournament, let me know if you're interested...


----------



## ekim68

What a Hoot! The Ducks won! On to the next round....


----------



## ekim68

So my Ducks are playing the St. Louis Billikens tomorrow. Waiting to see if the Pac12 puts four out of five teams in the next round...


----------



## ekim68

Ah Geez UCLA, show some stuff...


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Ah Geez UCLA, show some stuff...


Well, at least three Pac12 teams advanced...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Holy jumpin' up and down.... Oregon is in the Sweet Sixteen....:up: Next up--Louisville.....


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, just read that UCLA just fired Ben Howland... :up: That's OK with me... He is a loud mouth coach who starts yelling "Three Seconds" when he comes on to the court...


----------



## Couriant

One of my colleagues mentioned he wasn't going to be there much longer...

I can't believe our game... we shouldn't be playing like that.... having said that I saw 2 games that ended with awesome 3pt shots


----------



## ekim68

Yeah, and how about the Ohio State finish? :up: (My neighbor is an OSU grad....)


----------



## ekim68

Let's see now....! A Coach takes a team to the NCAA's in three out of six years?  Good luck on your next coach Gophers....

Minnesota fires coach Tubby Smith


----------



## Couriant

ekim68 said:


> Yeah, and how about the Ohio State finish? :up: (My neighbor is an OSU grad....)


That's the other game I watched  He had the time and if he missed, would have been OT. Really great shot though.


----------



## ekim68

Well my Ducks got beat by Louisville but at least I got what I wanted and that was to beat the Spread...:up: What a year for Oregon...:up:


----------



## ekim68

And now there are Four....FWIW, Michigan and Louisville absolutely Dominated their games...On to the Final Four...

Final Four


----------



## Couriant

Yeah... I knew we would lose because we can seem to work out the Rebound/Turnovers... and the fact the other team average 6'2... too physical for the Hoosiers.


----------



## ekim68

Two good games today....And it's Michigan and Louisville in the Final on Monday....I've got no favorites because my Ducks left a couple of rounds back....


----------



## ekim68

Holy Jumpin' Up and Down....Good Final game tonight...:up: It's halftime and it's a one-point game....:up:


----------



## valis

wow, that was a good game.....even for someone who doesn't care for hoops, that was one whale of a game.


----------



## ekim68

Well, the last Pac12 team went down....Darn, that messed up my Bracket...

Wisconsin beats No. 1 Arizona in OT nail-biter to reach Final Four

(I didn't realize how good Kaminsky was against the Ducks, but he was Superman against Arizona... )


----------



## ekim68

Doug McDermott wins Wooden award



> Creighton senior Doug McDermott added two more accolades to a special season and increased his trophy haul by winning the John R. Wooden Award as player of the year.


----------



## ekim68

NCAA Final Four 2014: Napier's perfect ending puts UConn on top of college basketball

If the women win tonight, UConn sweeps.....


----------



## ekim68

Well the UConn women won and now for the second time share the top spot with the men....:up: It would be interesting to see the two teams play each other.... An interesting fact that I heard was that neither the women or men have lost in a final NCAA game.....


----------



## valis

flat out routed ND.....that game was over in the first five minutes....


----------



## ekim68

Adam Silver: Age limit top priority



> NEW YORK -- Armed with majority support from owners and saying "we're ready to go," NBA commissioner Adam Silver made it clear that pushing back the league's age minimum to 20 is at the top of his priority list.
> 
> The league's owners hosted NCAA president Mark Emmert to discuss the issue as part of their annual two-day spring meeting this week. Any changes wouldn't be in place by next season because the league is waiting for the players' association to name an executive director before formally starting negotiations. But it's clear there's a growing momentum to force this occasionally divisive issue through soon, possibly in time for the 2016 draft.


----------



## ekim68

Watched a very good game between North Carolina and Duke yesterday and yep it went into OT and Duke won by two. IMO, this is the best rivalry in College Basketball...


----------



## smooth

Was a great game. Hated that UNC gave it away at the end, but yes, that rivalry is one of the best in sports. Game 2 is in March


----------



## valis

I actually watched that game as well......and I'm not a hoops fan, but saw Duke make a 9-0 run late in the first (in about 3 seconds, as well), and next I saw, NC was up with very little time left. Great game.


----------



## ekim68

Alright...:up: The Ducks beat Utah today to get 20 wins for the season with another three games left....Well done Ducks..
That was probably enough to get them into the Big Dance....


----------



## smooth

Hope they make it. Oregon would be a fun team to see in the tourney


----------



## ekim68

What a Hoot.... The Ducks beat Stanford today and it marks the first time since 1976 that Oregon has swept the Bay Area Teams on their Home Courts....


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Utah got beat today so the Ducks ended up in second place in the PAC 12...... And it looks like they're in the Big Dance....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Proud to be a Duck Fan...

Ducks Fly High With Pac-12 Awards


----------



## ekim68

Well the Ducks won their first match in the Pac12 Tournament last night and the second one is tonight....(Got to go check on my popcorn supply.. )


----------



## ekim68

1.1 Seconds left in the game and Joseph Young sinks a Three-pointer to win the game...The Ducks are on to the Final game tonight against Arizona....:up: Go Ducks....!


----------



## ekim68

Go Ducks...! On to Sunday.....

Ducks Hang On After Young's Hot Streak, Advance To NCAA Third Round


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Go Ducks...! On to Sunday.....
> 
> Ducks Hang On After Young's Hot Streak, Advance To NCAA Third Round


Och aye...got a co worker whos an OSU grad...got me a sammich come monday...


----------



## ekim68

There are now three Pac12 Teams in the Sweet Sixteen....:up: Ducks play tomorrow against Wisconsin and I have to say that my Ducks probably won't win it....They've had problems with good big men, and Wisconsin has one of the best...Go Ducks....


----------



## ekim68

Well, the Ducks gave it a good shot and they weren't embarrassed....Wait 'til next year....


----------



## valis

I've 11/16 left, 6/8, and 4/4.


----------



## ekim68

Deceased UNC Coach Dean Smith Is Treating Ex-Players to Dinner



> (Bloomberg) -- Former University of North Carolina basketball coach Dean Smith, who died last month at 83, is treating his former players to dinner.
> 
> The Hall of Famer left instructions for his estate to pay out $200 to each of his varsity lettermen so they could have a meal compliments of him.
> 
> Timothy Breedlove, the estate trustee, put about 180 checks in the mail this week. Each comes with a letter that ends, "please enjoy your dinner out."


----------



## valis

that's just awesome.......:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well Kentucky had to earn it today....Not a fan of Notre Dame, but they played a very good game...:up:


----------



## valis

wow. I got 3/4 in the final four.....had louisville won, I would have 4/4....


----------



## ekim68

Well Duke ran away with it against Michigan State in the second half and in the other semi-final game Kentucky and Wisconsin are tied going into the second half and it's a pretty entertaining game...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Holy Cow, what a game..... It's gonna be Duke and Wisconsin on Monday Night for the Finals.... Got to get some Popcorn for that....


----------



## [email protected]

It was awesome


----------



## ekim68

IMHO, the refs gave Kentucky a couple of calls at the end, but things average out, I guess...Now it's on to Monday where the two best players in the NCAA, again IMHO, meet for the Crown....


----------



## ekim68

Okafor and Kaminsky, for the uninitiated.....


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, Duke enters the Final Game tonight as a one point underdog....Got to get more Popcorn....

Tonight's Game


----------



## valis

Duke wins.


----------



## ekim68

GREAT GAME GOING ON RIGHT NOW....:up: 14 Lead changes in the first half....


----------



## valis

Astros won and ARod got booed. That completes my sports day.

Now, if Duke can win.....



This would be a good day.


----------



## ekim68

Well it's a good day for you...:up: Duke won and it's interesting how the two big guys just cancelled each other out...


----------



## Littlefield

ACC baby ! Coach K with number 5 win, Congrats Dukies !


----------



## ekim68

Well we saw this coming....

Kentucky Wildcats' top seven scorers heading to NBA draft

(Might as well call it a Farm System.)


----------



## valis

I don't get the hate for Calipari......he was given rules by the NCAA, and has made zero bones about playing in those rules. Yes, he got bounced for them earlier, but he has broken no rules at Kentucky, and the fault lies squarely on the NCAA.

He just out smarted them. If you figure out how to win at a casino, ain't yer fault.


----------



## ekim68

Oh Wow, the Ducks beat Arizona to snap their 49 home game winning streak....Well Done Ducks....:up:


----------



## smooth

Nice. Glad to see the Ducks pull of the upset 

UNC is starting a tough stretch of the season soon. Hopefully they can keep their streak alive.


----------



## ekim68

Hey smooth, good to see you around....:up:


----------



## smooth

Thanks  Hope everything is going well your way.


----------



## valis

smooth..... Good to see you again, my friend. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Things are going just Ducky and my Team is on Top of the Pac12........


----------



## smooth

Hey Valis 

That's awesome ekim. I'm happy, as UNC is undefeated in ACC play so far, and Duke has been losing, so that's always a positive


----------



## valis

hey now.....I'm a big shuhshefsky fan here....


----------



## ekim68

I suspect it's a good year for you because of the Panthers, too, eh? Well they do have a good running back with a former Oregon player....


----------



## smooth

valis said:


> hey now.....I'm a big shuhshefsky fan here....


I respect him as a coach, definitely the best out there. Man can do more with a team than anyone, but as a UNC fan, I am bound by contract to hate Duke lol


----------



## valis

No worries. Truth told, the ONLY reason I'm a Duke fan is that I was a ski boot fitter back in Portland in the mid-late 90's, and one of the kids I helped fit ended up playing for Duke.


----------



## smooth

ekim68 said:


> I suspect it's a good year for you because of the Panthers, too, eh? Well they do have a good running back with a former Oregon player....


Yes, Go Panthers  That running back is pretty special


----------



## smooth

Very cool Valis.


----------



## valis

aaaand as I'm a Colorado boy, you KNOW I'm rooting for my Donkeys.


----------



## smooth

Yes, definitely can understand that.  I'm pulling for the Panthers, but I like Manning, so I'm cool if he wins another one as well.


----------



## ekim68

The Ducks swept the Arizona Schools with a win at ASU tonight.......Right on.....!  Go Ducks....


----------



## ekim68

My Ducks are ranked #12 in the Polls right now......Go Ducks....


----------



## ekim68

Keeps getting more Technical, eh?


[URL='http://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/02/12/1646255/did-a-timer-error-change-the-outcome-of-a-division-i-college-basketball-game']Did a Timer Error Change the Outcome of a Division I College Basketball Game?[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

I know this isn't college, but a couple of guys did some great jams last night....


Every Jam From The Crazy Final Round


----------



## ekim68

I'm a Proud Duck Fan.....



Ducks Drop Bruins, Clinch Share of Pac-12 Title


----------



## ekim68

Go Ducks......! Winners of the Pac12..........


----------



## ekim68

Ducks Win



(As an aside, My Ducks won the Pac12 Title and Tourny, and so did UNC in the ACC. Coincidence? I think not.... You heard it here first, the Ducks against the Tar Heels in the Final.... )


----------



## smooth

Congrats on that #1 Seed  Glad to see the Heels and Ducks both on the #1 line


----------



## ekim68

Well I got my Bracket filled out and I have Oregon losing to Virginia in the Final game....


----------



## smooth

I am at Raleigh, watching the first round. UNC plays the 7:20 game tonight. First time at the tourney, loving it so far


----------



## ekim68

I'm envious.. Love this time of year....:up:


----------



## ekim68

The Ducks made the Sweet Sixteen.... Sweet....


----------



## smooth

Congrats to the Ducks. I'm a huge Ducks fan this week, hoping they beat Duke


----------



## ekim68

I'm crossing my fingers, and toes, and having a Tailgate at a friend's house to watch the game. Go Ducks....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Ducks....! Yes....! On to the Elite Eight......


----------



## smooth

Congrats  Hoping UNC will win tonight, and join the Ducks


----------



## ekim68

Sorry about the ending smooth, but what a game.....Just the game you want to see in the Finals...:up:


----------



## ekim68

My Ducks are coming out of the gates slowly, however last night we went to the game with UCLA and upended the number two team in the Country..


----------



## ekim68

Ahem, my Ducks have the longest home-court winning streak in the country at this time.....

Ducks beat Utah


----------



## ekim68

And now it's 42 straight home court wins.....


----------



## ekim68

Ducks win in the first round of the Dance.....93-77 over Iona.....


----------



## valis

I think I have them into the round of 16....I'll have to find my sheet.....


----------



## ekim68

Right on.....Ducks are in the Sweet Sixteen......


----------



## ekim68

And with another 'Right On', the Lady Ducks are in the Sweet 16 for the first time ever.....It's great to be a Duck Fan....


----------



## ekim68

The Ducks just beat Michigan and now it's on to the Elite Eight.....:up:


----------



## valis

One heckuva game too. Go Ducks indeed. Have they been there before?


----------



## ekim68

Yep, a couple of times. Once with this Coach and once with Ernie Kent. But, sadly, no farther....


----------



## ekim68

The Lady Ducks are in the Elite Eight too. First time ever... Go Ducks.....


----------



## ekim68

My oh My.....The Ducks beat Kansas 74-60 and are going to the Final Four for the first time since 1939.....


----------



## valis

I now have a grand total of zero picks in the final four.....but dagnabbit, I am soooooo pulling for the Ducks. :up:


----------



## ekim68

We had our Tailgate over at my Daughter's house during the Game and we raised the Roof.....It's a great time to be a Duck Fan....The Lady Ducks play UConn tomorrow though so we're looking to maintain the Magic...


----------



## valis

Yeah.....good luck with that one.....wotta dynasty they made at Connecticut....


----------



## ekim68

Yep, I know what UConn is all about, but the fact is our Lady Ducks got this far and we're proud as heck.... Another cool thing is they start three true Freshmen and they have four quality Freshmen rotating in....


----------



## Littlefield

UNC Tar Heels baby ! Ekim, Obama was right. LOL.


----------



## ekim68

One Stinking Point.....


----------



## ekim68

At least they beat the Spread......


----------



## smooth

National Champs


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you around smooth....The better team definitely won....:up:


----------



## smooth

Was a tough tournament to watch, the Heels wanted to make all the games close this time


----------



## ekim68

Several years ago my Ducks went to the Sweet Sixteen and a year later they went to the Elite Eight and this last tournament they went to the Final Four. So I guess you could say that I have High Hopes for this Season..... Oh and BTW: 
Bol Bol, 5-star center and son of NBA legend Manute Bol, commits to Oregon Ducks


----------



## valis

Manute was a stud. Very philanthropic.


----------



## ekim68

Geez, and yet they don't pay the Players....(You know, the ones that actually make the Money.) 


14 coaches making at least $3 million in 2017-18


----------



## ekim68

Well so much for the Pac 12 this year in the NCAA's....


The fast and unprecedented fall of the Pac-12

(At least my Ducks made it to the second round of the NIT.)


----------



## ekim68

I watched Cincinnati a couple of times during the season and they looked good so I put them in my Final Four. Sheesh... 


[URL='http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/recap?gameId=401025861']Comeback for the ages: Nevada edges Cincinnati 75-73[/URL]


----------



## valis

ditto here......fun story, Le Twit had Mich State as champion.


----------



## ekim68

Kentucky showed quite a lack of class in not shaking hands with Kansas State players after the game. Never have been a Coach C. fan....

:down:


----------



## valis

Indeed. Were I coaching them they'd be riding the pine for a bit after that one.


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't let this pass by...Go Ducks.. 


Oregon's 3-on-3 team headed to World Cup in Philippines


----------



## valis

Go Ducks, indeed.


----------



## ekim68

Well done Beavers... :up: (I know this isn't a Baseball thread, but I couldn't find one.  )


Oregon State claims College World Series with 5-0 win over Arkansas


----------



## valis

Arkansas should have won that Wednesday night; when that ball fell, I knew it was over. Kudos to the Beavers.


----------



## ekim68

Well looka here.. 


Oregon picked as Pac-12 Men's Basketball preseason favorite


----------



## valis

hoops puts me to sleep but go Ducks.


----------



## ekim68

The Women Ducks are also ranked number one in the preseason poll at the Pac-12 site..  (And by the way, Basketball is best seen live.)


----------



## valis

tried it live. Still didn't do the trick. Now, hockey, live.....that's fun stuff right there.


----------



## ekim68

I watched a good part of this game last night and Wow, smooth ain't gonna like this.. 


Look out college hoops: Duke is just getting started


----------



## valis

3 true freshmen and they went for 83 points combined....wow.....


----------



## ekim68

Not just 3 true freshmen. They were ranked 1, 2, and 3 coming out of High School. All three coming to one school has never happened before.


----------



## valis

huh....didn't know that....


----------



## ekim68

Naturally as a Duck fan I'm looking forward to seeing her play.. 


The 25 best players in women's college basketball: Sabrina Ionescu leads the way


----------



## ekim68

I've watched a few Duke games and I pretty much thought they might be unbeatable this year, but Gonzaga messed that up... It's gonna be a good year..


----------



## ekim68

A Proud Duck Fan maybe? 


Ionescu's Record Triple-Double Leads Ducks vs. Air Force


----------



## ekim68

Walton is like Cilantro. You either like them or you don't... 


Bill Walton wants Barack Obama to coach UCLA


----------



## valis

LOVE that guy....he is like a human golden retriever, big, and adorably goofy.


----------



## ekim68

I like him too, but my Grandson and Son-in-law just critique the Heck out of him...They're such Critics and don't have an ounce of Hippy in them..
I've been to several games here when he's doing the broadcast and it's fun...


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, I think that the game tonight at Louisville was the biggest Home Field Choke of all times....(Or at least that I've seen.)


----------



## valis

Man Duke wanted that...


----------



## ekim68

Yes........! 


Ducks Punch NCAA Ticket with KO Of UW


----------



## ekim68

Yes again.... ! 

The Oregon women's basketball team will host Portland State on Friday to open the NCAA Tournament, the NCAA announced Monday.


----------



## valis

Maybe a 'yes' one more? Nice upset of Wisconsin. :up:


----------



## ekim68

When Bol Bol went down after the first few weeks the Ducks were in a funk. About a month later the team started to jell, and they've been playing better every game. Go Ducks... 

(They won the Pac12 tournament by winning four games in four days.)


----------



## ekim68

Yes........! The Oregon Ducks, Women and Men, have made it back to the Sweet Sixteen...  Go Ducks....


----------



## ekim68

Proud to be a Duck Fan.... 
Final Four Bound!

Go Ducks..


----------



## valis

Kyle Guy....that was clutch. Wow.


----------



## ekim68

An amazing ending to that game...


----------



## ekim68

Local Girl does good and she's coming back for her Senior Year. Proud to be a Duck Fan.... 


Ionescu Wins Wooden Award


----------



## ekim68

Go Ducks... 


Te-Hina PaoPao, 5-star PG, commits to Oregon Ducks over Oregon State, UCLA, others



> When ESPN five-star guard Sydney Parrish committed to the Oregon Ducks women's basketball program last month, she seemed to give a cryptic response about why she chose them.
> 
> "Somebody had to be first," she said, knowingly.
> 
> Since that time her meaning has become clear: Oregon is putting together arguably the nation's top 2020 recruiting class.


----------



## ekim68

Ahem.... 


Sabrina Ionescu and Oregon open at No. 1 in espnW's preseason Top 25


----------



## ekim68

Another Ahem... 


Sabrina Ionescu leads No. 1 Oregon to upset win over Team USA

(Only the second time that's happened.)


----------



## ekim68

And yet another Ahem... 


The ultimate guide to Oregon women's basketball star Sabrina Ionescu



> In between playing in front of Kobe Bryant sitting courtside and tweeting at Stephen Curry, Oregon senior Sabrina Ionescu has helped elevate the Pac-12 into the nation's top conference in women's college basketball and looks to lead the Ducks to their second consecutive Final Four.


----------



## ekim68

We went to this game last night and the place went wild...


Ducks Overwhelm Buffs In Pac-12 Opener


----------



## valis

Nice Mike....mist have been a great atmosphere!


----------



## ekim68

There's nothing like a College Basketball game with a good team/program/fans and Stadium... Here is some info on our Hometown stadium.. 


Matthew Knight Arena Facts


----------



## ekim68

The women Ducks won the Pac 12 today and on to the NCAA's. 
No. 3 Oregon routs Washington 92-56 in regular season finale

They're gonna host a couple of first rounds in the Big Dance and we're going to at least one. It's a great time to be a Duck Fan...


----------



## ekim68

Just saying...  Bring on the Big Dance... 

Oregon dominated Sunday's Pac-12 Tournament championship game, beating Stanford 89-56.

Go Ducks...


----------



## ekim68

Just finished watching one of the best College Basketball games I've ever seen with Gonzaga defeating UCLA in OT with a Prayer Shot...  They'll meet Baylor for the Top Spot on Monday..


----------



## valis

That was a heckuva game


----------



## ekim68

The better team by far won tonight... Well done Baylor... :up:


----------



## ekim68

Well my Ducks didn't make it to the NCAA's but they did win their first game of the NIT.. 

The Big Dance starts tomorrow and I'm picking Gonzaga over Tenn in the Finals... Anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## valis

Well, Im a Colo St alum so....yeah!


----------



## ekim68

Well half of the table is set and I stunk the place up. My Bracket went downhill right off the bat.. 

I do have a problem with moving screens and the calls vary, but otherwise a lot of good games.


----------



## ekim68

Okay, Final Four time and I still have one team in. My Wife has two so I don't expect she'll ask me for advice any time soon..


----------



## ekim68

Wow, what a game tonight between Duke and North Carolina... Coach K's last dance and it was a great game. Now it's North Carolina and Kansas for the Final on Monday... It's been a fun tournament..


----------



## valis

It was a good game...wish Coach K had won but yeah, heckuva game.


----------



## ekim68

South Carolina beat UConn for the Finals and it was easy to see why Boston was the Player of the Year.. :up:

And for this game, the Player of the game, was Henderson IMHO. She was everywhere FAST and she could shoot the Three.


----------



## ekim68

Smooth would be smiling at the Game right now. What started out as a blowout has turned into a good game.


----------



## valis

It has indeed.


----------



## ekim68

Interesting fact that both of the Coaches replaced Roy Williams...


----------



## ekim68

Bravo Kansas... :up:


----------

